# Time to grow!!! (Abcs bulk log)



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sooo the time has come where I've had enough of being hungry and I want to add some mass between now and Xmas. I don't have any other holidays booked other than a short 5 day break with the Mrs in 3 weeks so I'm g2g

whether this log continues depends on if I can be arsed to keep it up to date and have enough people interested to keep it going!

A bit about me

36yo 6.1, currently 13.12 and being a bit generous to myself About 13% bf. I've training for about 10years, using gear for about 3 but I've been spinning my wheels for the last 3 though as I bulk aggressively then book a holiday and ended up cutting coz I've got to fat but never see the full bulk out. I get myself in good shape but never seem to get above 14.3 @12%

I'm b&cing with last cycle being a cut and pretty sensible 25mg winni bumped to 50mg for 6.5 weeks with test 400ish

not so sensible part is i finished the the winni 7 weeks ago and been cruising on test 180mg and 50mg prov (good addition to cruise, never used before) for only 5 weeks but pinned last night as the gear was sitting there for over a week screaming at me to get inside my arse

so my cycle for the near future is going to be

test e 180 unless I see need to raise

tren e 200mg weeks 1-3 then 320 from then on

mast e 200mg week 1-3 then 400 from then on

tren a 1-3 200mg

mast p 1-3 300mg

duration not sure and dosages will probably change as I go

I finally seem to have diet and training pretty much nailed. Been cutting on roughly 3k cals

i have cialis to run this cycle, so will play with dosage

aromasin will probs be @6.25 twice per week

i have some powder mk coming today or tomorrow and was gonna hold off until I was back off my break but thinking now why fu**ing wait so will probably start that too. Never used before but will start at 10mg before bed

trying to avoid orals this time and keep dosage sensible as it's summer and I'll be drinking from time to time, probably most weekends

i have a few tubs of winni and one tub of old Apollo Oxys that I would love to be doing but I must resist









last time I put cals into mfp that's what the macros looked like, I've since add a little more carbs and a little more fat.

Day to day they vary slightly as my source of protein or carbs change slightly and I'm not weighing everything. So give or take about 100cals maybe

Im going to start by adding a homemade bar that puts it up by about 200cals and go from there

training is p/p/l. Train mon-fri with 15 mins liss at the end of each sesh burning between 250-280 cals atm

Start is 12 reps x3 sets of each exercise next 10, 8 then 6. Back to 12 and increase weight to hopefully what I was lifting/pushing for 10 if that makes sense.

Failure on the last set with hopefully more than the desired amount and have been on compounds

the above has been working very well and all compound movements are going up each week even on a deficit. I've lost 12 lbs in the last 5 weeks since being back off holiday, mostly water but some fat

push day is:

incline smith

behind head shoulder press on smith

seated cable press

standing flys

seated dips

cable raise (infront)

round worlds

reverse 1 arm cable extensions

over shoulder 1 arm cable extension

pull:

leaning t bar row

bent over row

upright row

face pull, flat bar

lat pull down over head seated cable extension

hammer curl

bicep curl

legs:

squats

lying curls

seated calf raise

leg press

leg extension

outer thigh (if I have time)

hyper extensions

followed by some abs

All three working sets with reps of 6,8,10,12 depending on where I'm at in programme 6,8 have warm up sets

I know a lot are gonna say to much volume but I'm enjoying it and making good steady progress


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In for fat gainz


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> In for fat gainz


 You can f**k right off lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> In for fat gainz


 Hater bro!!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

In mate

From what i remember you're in pretty good nick to begin with, so i can see a nice lean bulk working really well for you


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

bornagod said:


> In mate
> 
> From what i remember you're in pretty good nick to begin with, so i can see a nice lean bulk working really well for you


 Feeling good atm mate. I'm in a fairly good place, pretty lean and as said in the op I finally have training and diet pretty much nailed!

im not chasing scale weight this time as I want to try and stay as lean as poss and also use fairly low/average doses, without orals

whilst enjoying the summer with drinking etc

ill try and get some pics up at the weekend


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Will follow along bud.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> Will follow along bud.


 How much mk6-77 do you recommend I start on 10 or 15mg? It's powder form btw

shouldve come today but didn't turn up


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in :thumb

Slow and steady with the weight gain is the way to go.

Nice sensible doses as well, gives you room to manoeuvre as the year progresses


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 1: 15.5.18 13st12

Incline smith 40+bar 1x8. 90 8,8,12

behind head shoulder press smith 40+bar 8,8,10

Seated cable press 59 8. 63 8,9

standing flys/crossover 36 each side 8,8,10

seated dips 82 8,8. 84 11

front cable raise with rope 50 8,8,10

1 arm reverse exten 32 3x8

over shoulder cable exten 27 3x8 drop 21 4

round worlds 10 10,9,9 (next dB are 12.5 to heavy for 8s so will improve with 10s then step up)

15mins treadmill high incline, fast walking (270 cals)

Day 2: 16.5.18. 13.10 1/4

leaning t bar: 30 1x8. 55 3x8

bent over row 40 1x8. 75 1x8 77 58,11

upright cable row 50 1x8 73 8,8,12

face pull flat bar 73 8,8,12

reverse cable fly (high) 27 8,8,11

lat pull down 95 8,8,10

seated culrs (incline bench) 15 8,9,10

bicep curl machine (hammer) 29 8,8,9

Bicep curl machine straight 27 3x8

trradmill 16mins (280 cals)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'm in :thumb
> 
> Slow and steady with the weight gain is the way to go.
> 
> Nice sensible doses as well, gives you room to manoeuvre as the year progresses


 That's the plan mate, I have no doubt the doses will change as I go but after last cycle on low doses and getting the results I did without sides has made me change the way I want to do things! It was a cut so not as much gear needed but the plan from now on is to cut whilst cruising or a low dose cycle then leave the bigger cycles for a bulk.

As you said starting low gives me room to add. Ain't got a clue how long I'll stay on either


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 3: 17.5.18 13st10 1/4

not a good start to the day. Daughter woke us up having a bad dream at 3.15 so I've been awake since then (get up at 4.15 normally). Got to station 20mins ago, train cancelled so got a half hour wait so no cardio today

im upping the cals by about 100. a crumpet with marmite as I'm still unsure what maintainance is where I've been cutting for 5 weeks. weight has gone down over last 3 days without having a s**t yesterday so I'm sure it'd been slightly lower if I had

will be training legs this morning when I finally get there. My squat is terrible btw. Had a bad back for quite some time so sacked them off but I've started doing hyperextensions last couple of months and they are helping quite a bit.

Need to start dead's again soon too

Sleep is still pretty bad so I'm hoping Im one of the lucky ones that mk puts me into a deeper sleep (when it arrives)

I have zopiclone and etizolam in the cupboard so if it doesn't improve I'll probably treat myself to one of them each weekend

have a good day


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm still in work from yesterday evening!

Have a good session when you finally get there :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

in for this good luck


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> How much mk6-77 do you recommend I start on 10 or 15mg? It's powder form btw
> 
> shouldve come today but didn't turn up


 10mg bud.

Do that for a week and see how you feel. 20mg was my sweet spot, 30mg I was too lethargic and saw no extra benefit.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Day 3: 17.5.18 13st10 1/4
> 
> not a good start to the day. Daughter woke us up having a bad dream at 3.15 so I've been awake since then (get up at 4.15 normally). Got to station 20mins ago, train cancelled so got a half hour wait so no cardio today
> 
> ...


 10mg mk pre bed will have you in a deep sleep bud.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@philippeb how are you measuring the mk mate, that scoop is ridiculously small and powder isn't that fine?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahem ..
I have one if those precision weights.
You know, for medicinal purpose.

it has a marginal error at 5mg +/- still.
But when it comes to mk, im not worried a lot if i get 12mg, 10mg or 15mg some days.
It dosent carry a lot of sides and dosing above 50mg is the only dosage i have read that should be avoided.

If you dont have any precision scale gear



> make a liquid solution out of your powder because that's the best way to precisely measure your doses.
> 
> To make a 25mg/ml 30ml liquid solution you will need:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Ahem ..
> I have one if those precision weights.
> You know, for medicinal purpose.
> 
> ...


 I'll just use that shot scoop lol

didnt taste as bad as I thought it was going to l. MDMA is a lot worse


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 3: leg + abs









as you can see my squat is bad. It is improving though and the hyper extensions are helping. Did some crunches, weighted side twists at the end and managed to squeeze in 8 mins on the bike

day 4: 18.5.18. 13st11

took around 10mg mk last night, tastes pretty s**t in powder form but not unbearable. Sleep was shocking I woke probably every hour and was up from 3.30am. Felt totally f**ked all day although gym I was ok.








My rotator cuff has been bolloxed for a few years now so I have to work round it. Heavy sessions are always a bit of a gamble and today I went a little ott with front raises. From then although near the end anyway it was f**ked so had to switch things up a bit

I'm hoping weight doesn't go up over next few days as I'm still pretty hungry all day and counting the mins until next meal. Think I'll be having a few beers though and a takeaway at some point which might f**k it up a bit

have a good weekend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Feel your pain with shoulder mate. Mine is playing up again and just dominates my training now, getting frustrated as I know it's holding me back quite a lot.

Will have to get booked in again with the specialist. Got private medical which is good though.

Been 20 months since my last operation on it, there seems to be a big imbalance now :angry:


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> I'm hoping weight doesn't go up over next few days as I'm still pretty hungry all day and counting the mins until next meal.


 This is what I'm finding mate on my current cut of 2000 calories, you become obsessed with food and when you can have your next meal it's so hard to stick with it, good thing is it's working as I've lost 16lbs in 5 weeks but I'm literally hungry all the time.........I can't wait until I start my bulk so I can ramp these calories up!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Feel your pain with shoulder mate. Mine is playing up again and just dominates my training now, getting frustrated as I know it's holding me back quite a lot.
> 
> Will have to get booked in again with the specialist. Got private medical which is good though.
> 
> Been 20 months since my last operation on it, there seems to be a big imbalance now :angry:


 Is there any exercises that can be done to help it?

It definatley holds me back and stops me going as heaven as I'd like on some movements or full ROM. One of the reasons I use the smith or plate loaded machines as it restricts the shoulder a bit more

I do get the urge sometimes though even when I can feel it going to just try and go round the pain then I duck it like this morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

h3ndy said:


> This is what I'm finding mate on my current cut of 2000 calories, you become obsessed with food and when you can have your next meal it's so hard to stick with it, good thing is it's working as I've lost 16lbs in 5 weeks but I'm literally hungry all the time.........I can't wait until I start my bulk so I can ramp these calories up!


 Well as you can see from the title this is a bulk but I have no idea atm what my maintainance is as I was cutting before I went on holiday, added 11lbs in 10 days whilst away and been cutting it all back for the last 5 weeks. I cut on just over 3k though so nowhere near as low as you. I am hitting about 25k steps ed though which helps


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Is there any exercises that can be done to help it?
> 
> It definatley holds me back and stops me going as heaven as I'd like on some movements or full ROM. One of the reasons I use the smith or plate loaded machines as it restricts the shoulder a bit more
> 
> I do get the urge sometimes though even when I can feel it going to just try and go round the pain then I duck it like this morning


 I'm doing a fair bit of resistance band training at home with internal / external rotations and face pulls etc.

The pain builds as the reps go up and it feels as my shoulder will give way before the muscle is fully fatigued


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'm doing a fair bit of resistance band training at home with internal / external rotations and face pulls etc.
> 
> The pain builds as the reps go up and it feels as my shoulder will give way before the muscle is fully fatigued


 I've carried on and just worked through/around it last few years anyway so will just carry on. Pain in the arse though!















slipped in for a sunbed when I got off the train tonight.

Never started a cycle this lean but feel very flat and small atm. I just want to eat everything but have to stay sensible and build up slowly

will take some proper pictures soon


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I've carried on and just worked through/around it last few years anyway so will just carry on. Pain in the arse though!
> 
> View attachment 155747
> 
> ...


 Looking great already mate, awesome base to get going :thumb

I've got a few lb to shift yet. Stopped T3 now so slowly introducing carbs to help with flatness myself


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Looking great already mate, awesome base to get going :thumb
> 
> I've got a few lb to shift yet. Stopped T3 now so slowly introducing carbs to help with flatness myself
> 
> View attachment 155751


 Cheers mate feel very small and flat though but starting from a good position. I have no doubt the definition will drop but I'd like to think I will still be able to see some sort of abs at end!

I definitely think prov has helped this cruise and will use again. I have 3 tabs left then will stop as mast should kick in soon

you're looking wicked too, nice and tight ready for the week of partying lol

i don't think you need to get any leaner (only my opinion) I'd introduce carbs and get party ready


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 5: 19.5.18 13."st13 3/4

weight has gone up 3lbs over the last 2 days. Not sure if it's gear making me hold water (only 3 shots in) or the mk. Not to fussed yet but hope it stabilises as I want to introduce more carbs.

Slept a little better last night, but still s**t. Took a boots sleepeze and 10mg mk pre bed. Been a wake since 4 am though so I've got up had some breko and although supposed to be a rest day I'm on the way to the gym and gonna do pull

have a weekend of grafting too, got 22 sleepers to install in my garden then I'm round a mates tomorrow helping him with s**t. Have a bbq to go to later and will probably have a few drinks and the same tomorrow after the hard work. This is the problem with bulking. On a cut I can binge the weekend then correct it over the coming days but bulking it's not so easy to correct. Not gonna stop it from enjoying the summer though. May just have to say goodbye to the abs lol

hope you all enjoy the good weather this weekend, don't get to pissed!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

tell you what mate you might not have the mass you want but your in cracking shape.

your abbs will still be there when your finnished ..let the tren do its do.. god i miss that stuff!1


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

GMO said:


> tell you what mate you might not have the mass you want but your in cracking shape.
> 
> your abbs will still be there when your finnished ..let the tren do its do.. god i miss that stuff!1


 Cheers mate, sick of cutting and feeling small though. I'm a stone and half lighter than I was at Xmas

looking forward to see what the cycle brings


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> I've carried on and just worked through/around it last few years anyway so will just carry on. Pain in the arse though!
> 
> View attachment 155747
> 
> ...


 Fair play mate personally I think you're looking awesome, I wish I looked half as good as you.

What sort of cycles have you done?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate feel very small and flat though but starting from a good position. I have no doubt the definition will drop but I'd like to think I will still be able to see some sort of abs at end!
> 
> I definitely think prov has helped this cruise and will use again. I have 3 tabs left then will stop as mast should kick in soon
> 
> ...


 Carbs introduced today, half a banana bread loaf with jam and peanut butter, then a few of these.......


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

h3ndy said:


> Fair play mate personally I think you're looking awesome, I wish I looked half as good as you.
> 
> What sort of cycles have you done?


 I've done a few mate but as said in op I've been spinning my wheels. I always end up and good shape and get loads of comments but I want to be bigger

my last cycle I feel was pretty successful was

25mg winni 3.5 weeks bumped to 50mg for another weeks with test at around 400mg. Looked pretty good at the end of that once I'd filled out on holiday with carbs

it made me realise I don't need massive amounts of gear and now I feel training is nailed im hoping things move forward but we shall see

cuts whilst cruising, bigger doses for bulking


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'll just use that shot scoop lol
> 
> didnt taste as bad as I thought it was going to l. MDMA is a lot worse


 Lol, yea mdma is worse. But i feel like the taste of mk lingers a lot longer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all, hope you had a pleasant weekend

so day 5: 19.5.18

as said in previous post couldn't sleep so got up and went gym, done pull
















finshed off with some rack pulls 160kg 6,6,9. Nothing to crazy but been a while since I last did dead's or racks so will carry on with these for a while until I feel ok to go heavier or try dead's.

The weekend was very productive, we layed all 22 sleepers at mine on Saturday, from 9am and finished about 5.30. Had a shower and went round my mates to meet the Mrs and kids. We had a kebab (shish and a bit of the kids diner) but I was so knackered had 1 beer and went home

yesterday we was round his all day, he's Bought a house and completely ripped it apart and I mean everything from garden to every room back down to the brick. No toilet no nothing. Will look great when done but there is so much for him to do. Unbelievable the stuff you find though, the electrics were so bad I'm surprised the house didn't burn down. Anyway another productive day but I was f**ked again so went home after although was 6pm anyway.

Weighed this morning and weight has shot up over the weekend. 14.3 bang on today so holding quite a bit of water. Diet was a bit relaxed and I had 3 beers all weekend but nothing bad and cals if they did go over wouldn't of been by much. so I'd take a guess that the mk is making me hold water

@philippeb @RedStardid you find you held water in the first couple of weeks and does it slow down? I've read first 2 weeks you can pile on water? Thing is I'm not a 100% how much I'm taking being that it's powder and a micro scoop. Some days I could be taking 10mg and the next 20

slept a bit better last night but my eyes were stinging I was still so tired when alarm went off at 4.15am

anyway on train on the way to the gym and it's legs/abs today

have a good'n. Well as good as a Monday can be anyway lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all, hope you had a pleasant weekend
> 
> so day 5: 19.5.18
> 
> ...


 Yeah you will hold water on it. Not tonnes but a bit. Your body does adjust though. Plus it is very much diet dependent.

You say clean and are very lean so I wouldn't expect you to hold much.

Might be worth investing in some mg scales. I've always used capsules.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> Yeah you will hold water on it. Not tonnes but a bit. Your body does adjust though. Plus it is very much diet dependent.
> 
> You say clean and are very lean so I wouldn't expect you to hold much.
> 
> Might be worth investing in some mg scales. I've always used capsules.


 My diet is always slack on the weekends and always add a few lbs especially on a cut but 7lbs since Friday and only 3 beers. Also although relaxed this weekend as I said I wouldn't of gone that much over normal cals even if I did where as on a cut sometimes I go 2k over + alcohol. Yesterday though I did have a large salt beef baguette from the butchers with x2 crisps and 2x beers for lunch so quite a bit of salt. But I substituted another meal to sort of counteract (don't count cals exact just sort of guess)

struggled like f**k with liss this morning too. Same pace and time as back end of last week but 10 mins in i was sweating buckets, don't think I broke a sweat last week doing the whole 16mins, so either I'm sweating out the salt/water or tren is starting to kick in

Anyway mon-fri I'm pretty consisntant so will be interesting to see what happens next few days

as said though as long as I keep some condition this bulk I know I'm gonna lose a bit I'm not massively fussed. It's summer and I'll be drinking and BBQs most weekends now. Some excessively too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 6. 20.5.18. 14st1

rest day

day 7: 21.5.18 14st3

View attachment 155849


Some abs after followed by 16mins liss on the treadmill (280 cals). As said in post above I really struggled this morning with cardio and weights. All lifts are up but was hard work as I'm absolutely shattered.

Not sure if the sweating is the tren kicking in. Normally I start seeing effects week 3, I'm only 7 days in so f**k knows. Got a long day ahead of me today, not looking forward to it one bit


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all, hope you had a pleasant weekend
> 
> so day 5: 19.5.18
> 
> ...


 I definitly had a huge spike in weight when i began the MK.
I went from somewhat 86KG to 92KG in a matter of 3-4 weeks.
Weight stayed there and still does, but now after 2-3 months, it seems like i am leaning out again.

But to be honest, i think i would drop a lot of water if i quit the MK.

Update regarding the hair stuff.
Visited my brother the other day, havent seen him for 5 months.
some of the first things he said was "How did you grow your hair back?".

Anyhow, doing the scoop myself right now since i forgot the weight at his place.

Just wanted to inform you regarding the dosage:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9329386

In here it shows that from 0mg-12.5mg it increases GH + igf-1
And after 12.5mg - 50mg it only more or less increases igf-1.
So 1 scoop of 17 or 10mg dosent change your gh values that much


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I've carried on and just worked through/around it last few years anyway so will just carry on. Pain in the arse though!
> 
> View attachment 155747
> 
> ...


 Convention of hotties in here ! Haha

looking great honey ! Nice proportions . Hope you get some leg pics as well next time :thumb

x

@G-man99 you look awsome as well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Convention of hotties in here ! Haha
> 
> looking great honey ! Nice proportions . Hope you get some leg pics as well next time :thumb
> 
> ...


 Thank you Anna, feeling flat and small in that pic but plan is to bulk now until Xmas.

I'll get some leg pics soon but they are my weakest point. I was one of the idiots that only trained upper body when I started training so legs have always been lacking.

I feel most Satisfied after a leg sesh now though although the thought of it when I get up at 4.15 am is pretty hard lol. Feel better when I'm leaving the gym and can barely walk down the stairs!


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Where did you get the mk?

i've done mk at 15mg pre workout, there was a bit of water retention but all in the good places. Pumps and hunger were damn good.

considering to use it again but fck me most shops ask way to much for what it does


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Where did you get the mk?
> 
> i've done mk at 15mg pre workout, there was a bit of water retention but all in the good places. Pumps and hunger were damn good.
> 
> considering to use it again but fck me most shops ask way to much for what it does


 Off of eBay mate, it's powder with a micro scoop

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F332651113430

offer 32.99


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 8: 22.5.18. 14st1 3/4

s**t sleep again last night. I fall to sleep no problem and feel like I go into a deep sleep, dreams very involved. Woke up thinking that must have been some time, going on how much I dreamt but looked at the clock and it was 23.30 so about 1.5hours. Woke another 3-4 times between the and 4.15am when alarm goes off

today was push anyway and although knackered was a good session and felt very pumped. All lifts up slightly so all good. Couldn't get full ROM on shoulder press so just went with what felt comfortable and rope front raises/side dB lat raises I just went higher reps

300cals 17mins liss on treadmill to finish


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 9: 23.5.18. 14st2 3/4

s**t night sleep again, if I wasn't waking myself up my daughter was to tell us she was sleeping like a good girl the little ****er lol

fet f**ked when I woke up and thought I'd have a bad workout but ended up once I was in there it was really good!








arms had had it by the time I got to isolations so didn't meet full reps but happy anyway

17 mins liss on treadmill 310cals


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 10: 24.5.18. 14st3 1/4

legs and abs today followed by 17mins liss (300cals). Really struggled with cardio this morning, same time/cals/pace as yesterday but by about 7 mins in I was sweating buckets. Was the same Monday morning (jabbed before I left in morning and jab last night before bed). Might be the gear just after jabbing that makes me struggle, will see how I get on tomorrow.

Still havent got that on feeling yet but I'm a slow burner, even with short eaters and orals I feel effect quite late on so imagine the 'on' feeling with become apparent mid to end of next week.

s**t sleep still but Lifts all up again which is good and I feel ok atm too. Hope the tren sides/sweats








have a good'n


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Thank you Anna, feeling flat and small in that pic but plan is to bulk now until Xmas.
> 
> I'll get some leg pics soon but they are my weakest point. I was one of the idiots that only trained upper body when I started training so legs have always been lacking.
> 
> I feel most Satisfied after a leg sesh now though although the thought of it when I get up at 4.15 am is pretty hard lol. Feel better when I'm leaving the gym and can barely walk down the stairs!


 Gwarn ABC get ye legs out :thumb nohomo.... need some motivation


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 11: 25.5.18. 14st3 3/4

weight is still creeping up. Been on mk for a week now and in that week I'm up 6-7lbs. As much as some might see this as a plus I was hoping the weight would settle or have dropped slightly since Monday as I could comfortably fit another 3-400 cals in. I'm still watching the clock for next meal lol

today was push, not a bad session but shoulder still bad so ROM is lacking especially on side lat raises. I've also swapped cable rope raise for dB cross body as the cable is what put it out in the first place and dbs I feel a little more comfortable

i jumped weight up a bit to much on cable press and failed which I wasn't happy with but overall not a bad session. All lifts still up slightly

Muscles are starting to feel a little more full and pumped now









18 mins liss on treadmill, 320cals

@Oioi @anna1 the only pic of the wheels I have was from before cycle.

ill get a better one soon but not the type to drop my bottoms in a packed gym. The only full length mirror indoors is s**t/s**t light


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Day 11: 25.5.18. 14st3 3/4
> 
> weight is still creeping up. Been on mk for a week now and in that week I'm up 6-7lbs. As much as some might see this as a plus I was hoping the weight would settle or have dropped slightly since Monday as I could comfortably fit another 3-400 cals in. I'm still watching the clock for next meal lol
> 
> ...


 Flyknit ultras? They're absorbing and reflecting all the light them fuukers! Good doo!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Flyknit ultras? They're absorbing and reflecting all the light them fuukers! Good doo!


 Haha, don't be knocking the bumpers mate. They're my holiday trainers and help me find my feet when they try getting away!

that pic is about 6-7 weeks old whilst in the gym on holiday by myself


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good @Abc987 !

What the hell ? Are you lean like this all year round ?

x


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Looking good @Abc987 !
> 
> What the hell ? Are you lean like this all year round ?
> 
> x


 Haha no I haven't been. I'm pretty vein so don't like adding to much fat which is probably why I have grown much over the last couple of years. Soon as a holiday is near im cutting but I want to grow now. Don't want to be massive but another stone ish of lean muscle would be nice

Im gonna try and stay as lean as poss but after my naughty few nights away with the Mrs in a couple of weeks we haven't booked another holiday this year (that doesn't mean to say I won't). This gives me a good opportunity to bulk from now until Xmas then worry about the fat gains next year. Hopefully not that much though

my problem now is it's sumeer and loads of alcohol and shitty food will be consumed. Imo though life is about enjoying so need to find the balance.

This Sunday we're having a bbq and I know I'll be eating a s**t load and drinking until I fall over hopefully lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Haha no I haven't been. I'm pretty vein so don't like adding to much fat which is probably why I have grown much over the last couple of years. Soon as a holiday is near im cutting but I want to grow now. Don't want to be massive but another stone ish of lean muscle would be nice
> 
> Im gonna try and stay as lean as poss but after my naughty few nights away with the Mrs in a couple of weeks we haven't booked another holiday this year (that doesn't mean to say I won't). This gives me a good opportunity to bulk from now until Xmas then worry about the fat gains next year. Hopefully not that much though
> 
> ...


 There's a certain level of satisfaction though when you show up for your holidays lean and you know people are thinking " how does this [email protected] look like that when he eats like a pig " haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

anna1 said:


> There's a certain level of satisfaction though when you show up for your holidays lean and you know people are thinking " how does this [email protected] look like that when he eats like a pig " haha


 It's massively satisfying. I love the first few days because I go from being flat as f**k to full and big.

Always get loads of comments when away which helps the ego lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> It's massively satisfying. I love the first few days because I go from being flat as f**k to full and big.
> 
> Always get loads of comments when away which helps the ego lol


 I can imagine , when you add more carbs all you need is a few push ups on the beach and you look all buffed up

then you can tell people thats all you do , .. and pilates :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, don't be knocking the bumpers mate. They're my holiday trainers and help me find my feet when they try getting away!
> 
> that pic is about 6-7 weeks old whilst in the gym on holiday by myself


 Quite the contrary! Almost all I wear my self are the flyknit ultras! Lovely and light!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@RedStar, @Devil, @philippeb

Did you take your mk am or pm?

Did you try both? If so what was the difference?

Im currently taking about an hour before bed but sleep still proper wank and was hoping it'd help a little.

Mess thinking of changing to upon waking but not sure if it's make me lethargic during the day and would it help with sleeping at night this way?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> *Mum currently taking about an hour before bed *but sleep still proper wank and was hoping it'd help a little.
> 
> Mess thinking of changing to upon waking but not sure if it's make me lethargic during the day and would it help with sleeping at night this way?


 You got your mum on it as well, good lad.

Get your dad on tren next


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You got your mum on it as well, good lad.
> 
> Get your dad on tren next


 I really need to re read before I submit lol

'im'


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've blown my diet out the water this week and gained around 8lbs!

Have filled out a lot though and veins and pumps in the gym are ace.

Just feel bloated a fair bit now. Off on holiday in the morning though so no good fretting over it anymore.

Will jump back on board next week ready for the summer!!

Enjoy your weekend mate :beer:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've blown my diet out the water this week and gained around 8lbs!
> 
> Have filled out a lot though and veins and pumps in the gym are ace.
> 
> ...


 Yeah fullness and pumps are something else after a long cut, I love that feeling.

Must the greed that causes the bloat I get it every time

have a wicked holiday mate


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Always at night mate.

It made me lethargic AF during the day when taken in the morning.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kids a sleep, Mrs is out with mates for a ruby so I thought I'd treat myself to a decaf mocha and a doobie









love the summer, chilling in the garden


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Kids a sleep, Mrs is out with mates for a ruby so I thought I'd treat myself to a decaf mocha and a doobie
> 
> View attachment 156131
> 
> ...


 Not had any for ages but packed enough in my case for a few on holiday :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @RedStar, @Devil, @philippeb
> 
> Did you take your mk am or pm?
> 
> ...


 Looking around web it's person dependent.

Some people dose pre bed because they get too lethargic during day.

Whereas others are fine taking it am and some don't get much sleep benefit from it (Feel groggy etc in morning).

I'm taking am if I don't get bad lethargy I'll stick to it. Only took it twice first pm and am yesterday I must say insomnia is killing me at moment and it ain't the tren.

Fvck this post at 4AM on Saturday manlet can't sleep.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking around web it's person dependent.
> 
> Some people dose pre bed because they get too lethargic during day.
> 
> ...


 Mate I'm exactly the same. Since Xmas my sleep has been shot to bits. I put it down to work stress but the work stress has gone and sleep is still terrible. I get to sleep fine but can't stay asleep.

Last night I smoked a joint and went to bed at 10pm. Straight to sleep but woke at 1.30 for a piss and was awake until 3.30. I'm literally getting 4-5 hours per night and that's a broken 4-5 hours. My body is adjusting as I'm not feeling as tired but I know I'm gonna end up f**ked soon. This was without tren so good knows what it is. As soon as my eyes open my mind starts racing, I just can't seem to switch off

i have some etizolam and zopiclone in the stash that I said I wouldn't touch unless desperate but it's getting that way so might just have one once a week on the weekend. Starting tonight lol. Got loads of people round tomorrow for a booze and bbq so don't want to be the tired, unsocialable moody f**k that I am atm lol

ive tried everything now apart from hgh. Was the main reason I got the mk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Not had any for ages but packed enough in my case for a few on holiday :thumb


 I used to be a proper stoner but stopped it all about 10 years ago. Work was stressing me bad after Xmas so got a bit and now I have the odd one here and there, mainly weekends. The pick is a skunk joint but that s**t is way to strong for me these days. Makes me paranoid and think weird s**t. I like the hash now, nice and mellow and doesn't last that long. Back when I used to smoke though I wouldn't touch hash. That stuff was for peasants and I used to like being so stoned I couldn't see or think.

im getting old lol.

Enjoy the break mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Mate I'm exactly the same. Since Xmas my sleep has been shot to bits. I put it down to work stress but the work stress has gone and sleep is still terrible. I get to sleep fine but can't stay asleep.
> 
> Last night I smoked a joint and went to bed at 10pm. Straight to sleep but woke at 1.30 for a piss and was awake until 3.30. I'm literally getting 4-5 hours per night and that's a broken 4-5 hours. My body is adjusting as I'm not feeling as tired but I know I'm gonna end up f**ked soon. This was without tren so good knows what it is. As soon as my eyes open my mind starts racing, I just can't seem to switch off
> 
> ...


 I've been fine until 2 days ago when I started the mk. What dose you using with the powder? I got 15mg caps.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I've been fine until 2 days ago when I started the mk. What dose you using with the powder? I got 15mg caps.


 The scoop is 10mg but it's hard to tell as it's so tiny. I'd guesstimate between 10 and 15mg. I'm definitely holding a little water and feel more full but hasn't helped with sleep one but which is what I wanted from it. Only been 8 days though. Was thinking of bumping to 2 scoops but I don't want the hunger from it.

Just finished a pull session and I feel pumped to f**k. Mk + pre concoction

my pre this morning

13g Cm, 4g creatine nitrate, 4g taurine, full scoop of c4, 200mg caffiene tab, a strong coffee and 5mg cialis lol.

Only had 3.5 hours sleep so thought I'd make sure I was gonna have a good session and I did. All lifts up although completely burnt out when I got to rack pulls at the end

It's strange how tired I actually am and on the way to gym think I'm gonna have a terrible work out but as soon as I start lifting it goes and I feel strong!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The scoop is 10mg but it's hard to tell as it's so tiny. I'd guesstimate between 10 and 15mg. I'm definitely holding a little water and feel more full but hasn't helped with sleep one but which is what I wanted from it. Only been 8 days though. Was thinking of bumping to 2 scoops but I don't want the hunger from it.
> 
> Just finished a pull session and I feel pumped to f**k. Mk + pre concoction
> 
> ...


 Ahh your dosing nitrates like I suggested pumps be mad on top of the cm.

I feel t3 is making me flat asf on my cals despite low dose oxys and using epistane also. Binge yesterday and today look so much fuller.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 12: 26.5.18. 14.3 3/4

gotta go work this morning, only until about 1 so up and gym too. Sleep was the worst I've had in a long time. Not tren related and touch wood still no sweats but I only got about 3 1/2 hours total. Anyway enough moaning. Took a strong pre concoction this morning (see post above). All lifts up and isolations on the guns were a little better too









Feeling a tiny bloated around the stomach and the wind I have atm is something else. My Mrs is getting the pox with it and slept in the spare room 2 nights this week. I have so much of it and the smell is something else, not nice lol. I've just got some activated charcoal which probably won't do f**k all but I have to try something.

They reckon the average person passes wins about 20 times ed. I reckon I'm 100+ and that ain't exaggerating either. It's non stop all day

Empty gym so quick shot of the guns








probs gonna get up and go again tomorrow as I'll be eating s**t and boozing all day after and no gym Monday. Will make me feel a little better about the binge if I do. As on a bulk there is no correcting it really.

Shall see what I sleep like and when I wake up but that's the plan anyway. But kids and Mrs won't be up til 8ish anyway so may as well if I'm up. Rest days are for wimps @AestheticManlet :tongue:

have a good day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Ahh your dosing nitrates like I suggested pumps be mad on top of the cm.
> 
> I feel t3 is making me flat asf on my cals despite low dose oxys and using epistane also. Binge yesterday and today look so much fuller.


 Yeah pump was something else this morning. Arms felt like they were gonna rip the skin. Think the cialis helps too.

im nearly out of c4 so will probably order some aakg and more nitrates in the next week or so and make my own

never really got on with t3 but never run it long enough. I don't get sides from clen so that is my fave fat burner


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Day 12: 26.5.18. 14.3 3/4
> 
> gotta go work this morning, only until about 1 so up and gym too. Sleep was the worst I've had in a long time. Not tren related and touch wood still no sweats but I only got about 3 1/2 hours total. Anyway enough moaning. Took a strong pre concoction this morning (see post above). All lifts up and isolations on the guns were a little better too
> 
> ...


 You eat 2300 cals a day and try hit a ppl 5 or 6 days a week haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah pump was something else this morning. Arms felt like they were gonna rip the skin. Think the cialis helps too.
> 
> im nearly out of c4 so will probably order some aakg and more nitrates in the next week or so and make my own
> 
> never really got on with t3 but never run it long enough. I don't get sides from clen so that is my fave fat burner


 Fwiw aakg will provide a pump but has no performance benefits.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> You eat 2300 cals a day and try hit a ppl 5 or 6 days a week haha


 :lol: . I'm quite lucky that I cut on around 3k. I'm on my feet most of the day.

One thing that I would suggest and I've always given it bollocks in the past is a bit of cardio ed. Since being back off my hols (about 6 weeks) I'm now getting the first train out which gives me an extra 20mins in the gym. Doing 17-18 mins liss at the end of each sesh mon-fri give me an extra 300 cals per day. I feel much better for doing it too, just more healthier and not as lethargic on cycle as I normally am.

Its something I know I should've done but could never be arsed. Will defo keep it up though and as said on a cut gives you them extra few cals



AestheticManlet said:


> Fwiw aakg will provide a pump but has no performance benefits.


 I know mate I read about it the other day after seeing one of your posts. Not sure if I'll bother yet but do like this pumped feeling after cutting since Feb and always feeling flat. Might really push the boat out and get some creatine too lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> :lol: . I'm quite lucky that I cut on around 3k. I'm on my feet most of the day.
> 
> One thing that I would suggest and I've always given it bollocks in the past is a bit of cardio ed. Since being back off my hols (about 6 weeks) I'm now getting the first train out which gives me an extra 20mins in the gym. Doing 17-18 mins liss at the end of each sesh mon-fri give me an extra 300 cals per day. I feel much better for doing it too, just more healthier and not as lethargic on cycle as I normally am.
> 
> ...


 Citrulline always and peak supplements on Amazon do it cheap and it's legit bought a 500g bag other week.

Nitrates to stack with if you want more of a pump. Nitrates is quite expensive though if buying bulk from bbw it's round 64p a serving for 4g iirc. But still it's only £1 in total be hard pushed to find a decent pre for that price and effectiveness.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 13: 27.5.18. 14.3 3/4

happy bank holiday Sunday mofos!!!

sundays are normally rest days but I had 2 options this morning. We're having a bbq today and got about 20 people coming round from 1pm. Mrs was getting up for 7.30 to start cleaning and getting everything ready. So my options were

1. get up and help. Have the kids making a mess behind us as we're cleaning up and getting stressed before the day has begun

OOORRRRR

2. Go gym , keep out the way, go home when it's all done! Booby prize though I gottta stop off and get some French sticks lol

so I chose option 2 and because I'll be drinking from 1pm all day and night + eating everything in site I decided to do legs fasted ( well a coffee + pre concoction). Tbh it wasn't bad, lifts didn't suffer and all were up. I feel the gear is kicking in now

lower back was playing up a bit, probably from yesterday's rack pulls so hyper extensions I did unweighted

15mins liss 270 cals burnt









took 3.5mg zopiclone before bed last night, woke up 2 hours later and took the other half. I slept through until 5am but felt so groggy when I woke up

prov finished yesterday. I have a couple tubs of triumph but I'm on mast now so just gonna leave it and will probably run again when cruising.

Had a kebab last night so ditched my protein peanut butter and raisins pre bed as I ate loads. When I woke at 5am jumped on the scales and was 14.6 1/4 pre s**t/piss. After a dump and a piss back down to 13.3 3/4. I'm happy with that as weight has now stayed the same for about 4 days so come tues/wed depending on how much it goes up today/ tomorrow I can increase slightly (probs another 100 cals from carbs)

feeling more full now which is always nice








today is gonna get messy. Looking forward to it but always a slight guilt in the back of my mind. When cutting the extra cals consumed can be sorted over coming days but on a bulk it's hard and fat is gained

I ain't gonna let it stop me enjoying myself though and will eat and drink what I want. I'm pretty sure I'll go a good few thousand over today

have a good day peeps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 14: 28.5.18. 14.5 3/4

so yesterday ended up messy but strangely finished pretty early. The father in law and 2 others had work today so everyone was gone by about 10.30.

I drank so much though, started at 12pm and I haven't had a beer in a couple of weeks. The sun was shining and they were going down a treat

my downfall is crisps. I don't eat them day to day but put a bowl in front of me whilst I'm drinking beer and I can't resist. The pair go hand in hand so spent all day eating Doritos and drinking cors light.

I feel really bloated this morning and got a stinking hangover. Gained 2lbs which isn't terrible but still not good as from crisps and beer

anyway today is rest day, hopefully everyone will wake up soo. So we can make the most of glorious weather before it goes

enjoy your bank holiday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 15: 29.5.18. 14st7

so another 1 1/4lb yesterday and 3 1/4 since sat. Not what I really wanted but to be expected if you were see what I ate and drunk the weekend. Anyway I've decided to up the cals by around 150. Weight stabilised back end of last week so I feel I have a little room for some more. All going to be post workout and mainly carbs. I've added an extra 10grams crunchy nut cornflakes to post workout shake and 1x crumpet with Nutella and marmite when I get into work about 30mins post

ive changed having the mk pre bed to upon waking to see if it makes a difference so an hour per workout. This morning I felt great in the gym. Was f**ked on the train and could barely keep my eyes open but once in the gym it was a different story

pre workout today was 10-15mg mk, 1x sphinx super t5, 3.5g beta, 12g Cm, 4 g tuarine

my train was cancelled and 2nd train was delayed so only had 50mins instead of 120. No cardio and had shorter rest between sets but man I felt strong and pumped today.

Not to sure if it's the mk pre or gear is now kicking in but it felt great. Can't remember the last time I felt like that as I've been cutting for f**k knows how long and last bulk was a complete failure. Hope this is the sign of good things to come

all lifts up









I'm actually looking forward to getting up and seeing what the next session brings now. Pull tomorrow and hopefully another good sesh.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 16: 30.5.18. 14.9 1/4























yesterday was a struggle. Mrs has a bad cold and kept me awake most of the night but lifts still up.

Day 17: 31.5.18. 14.7 3/4









felt a bit better today. Still well tired but slept a little better

tren a finished last night and have 1 more shot of mast p then it'll be just long esters from then on

tren is defo kicking in as I'm starting to feel clammy and starting to struggle with cardio. I was a sweaty mess after about 4 mins of a fast walk. Still Managed 16 mins and 280 cals but it was really hard work

since Monday I've switched the mk to pre on an empty stomach. It's making me feel really tired. Even after a double shot coffee and a sphinx super t5 I couldn't keep my eyes open on the train. Gonna give it til Monday but might switch back to pre bed. Thing is it gives a great pump


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 18: 1.6.18. 14st5 3/4

good morning all and happy Friday!

Had a great sesh this morning and hit a few pbs. Cable press for instance I'm on full stack now. 4 reps up on Tuesdays push day. Once I reach 36 over 3 sets I'll change to a different exercise

I'm gutted tren a finished (Wednesday) and mast p will be last shot tonight. I'm quite tempted to crack open another vial as the long esters won't be at full effect for another couple of weeks so strength might stop but I'll try to resist

sleep still not good but a little better. I seem to get a sleep straight away and get about 3 hours then wake and from then on get back to sleep but wake up every 30-60mins until alarm goes off. Pain in the arse but at least I'm getting some sleep now. Last few nights I've used boots sleepeze which I think has helped and Saturday I'll take a zopiclone

im liking mk pre workout the pump I'm getting is unreal. As said though it's been a long time since I've been on higher cals so that would help too but feel great in the gym atm and enjoying every session to date. It makes me lethargic as f**k though as I'm taking it on an empty stomach soon waking and yesterday felt f**ked all day. I'm hoping this subsided over the next few days as I'd rather keep it am and preworkout but if not I'll have to go back to pre bed

liss this morning wasn't as bad as yesterday so I'm putting it down to day after injection is what makes me struggle. 17mins 300cals









hope you, whoever follows this lol, have a good weekend!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Making me almost miss the gym reading this!

My last day on holiday today 

Been great though, relaxing but also plenty of booze and food.

I land in Liverpool tomorrow 1pm and am meeting up with friends at 3pm to go and watch the Stereophonics, so no let up this weekend :beer:

Will get back to 'normal' next week.........


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Making me almost miss the gym reading this!
> 
> My last day on holiday today
> 
> ...


 Ah the phonics

Whats your all time fave song of theirs?

A thousand trees is a classic


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Making me almost miss the gym reading this!
> 
> My last day on holiday today
> 
> ...


 Love the stereophonics. Will be a wicked night!

Everything going really well atm but not even 3 weeks in yet so that can all change lol. I am so tempted to crack another goal of tren a and run for another week

ive got an easy weekend this week but rest of June I have stuff happening every weekend. I go Croatia next weekend wife the wife for our wedding anniversary, well looking forward to that then the floolowing weekend have tickets for Ed sherran on the Friday and a party/bbq on the sat.

thing is all these extra cals can't really be corrected on a bulk but f**k it!

Enjoy your last day mate !


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bornagod said:


> Ah the phonics
> 
> Whats your all time fave song of theirs?
> 
> A thousand trees is a classic


 Dakota or bartender and the thief are classic gig songs that get the crowd hyped up. Thousand trees is a classic as well.

They gigged in Wrexham 2 years ago as well. 10 mins walk from my house which is ideal and we managed to get VIP tickets for fast bar service :beer:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Love the stereophonics. Will be a wicked night!
> 
> Everything going really well atm but not even 3 weeks in yet so that can all change lol. I am so tempted to crack another goal of tren a and run for another week
> 
> ...


 Another vial of tren A sounds good but remember that this is a long cycle so no need to go 100mph from the off mate. Doubt you'll suffer waiting for the E to kick in, your progress is great already

I'm going to cruise and drop a few lbs bf for 6 weeks then hit test E and NPP for a lean bulk myself with some winny thrown in


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Love the stereophonics. Will be a wicked night!
> 
> Everything going really well atm but not even 3 weeks in yet so that can all change lol. I am so tempted to crack another goal of tren a and run for another week
> 
> ...


 Have you been to Croatia before mate? I really want to go as I've heard it's lovely there.



G-man99 said:


> Another vial of tren A sounds good but remember that this is a long cycle so no need to go 100mph from the off mate. Doubt you'll suffer waiting for the E to kick in, your progress is great already
> 
> *I'm going to cruise and drop a few lbs bf for 6 weeks then hit test E and NPP for a lean bulk myself with some winny thrown in*


 That's exactly what I'm starting next week mate when my cut finishes and my lean bulk starts, I'm really looking forward to trying NPP and I really can't wait for this cut to end as it's been a fuc*ing hard 10 weeks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Another vial of tren A sounds good but remember that this is a long cycle so no need to go 100mph from the off mate. Doubt you'll suffer waiting for the E to kick in, your progress is great already
> 
> I'm going to cruise and drop a few lbs bf for 6 weeks then hit test E and NPP for a lean bulk myself with some winny thrown in


 I know mate and this was the time to change to being sensible with dosage/cycles etc. But and it's a big but the gains so early on are great and I don't want them to stop!

I will resist lol.

I have npp for my next bulk later in the year. Always got on well with npp but not mixed with tren lol.

I have a couple tubs of winni and some old Oxys that I want to take but have managed not to as of yet. Way to much boozing coming up!



h3ndy said:


> Have you been to Croatia before mate? I really want to go as I've heard it's lovely there.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm starting next week mate when my cut finishes and my lean bulk starts, I'm really looking forward to trying NPP and I really can't wait for this cut to end as it's been a fuc*ing hard 10 weeks.


 No mate first time, only going for 4 nights, leaving kids with the mother in law so couldn't really go longer. Its just be a weekend of eating/drinking and shagging hopefully. I want to do nothing else lol

The place we're going looks lovely. Not much there as it's a little island. Don't even have cars there!


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> I know mate and this was the time to change to being sensible with dosage/cycles etc. But and it's a big but the gains so early on are great and I don't want them to stop!
> 
> I will resist lol.
> 
> ...


 Haha eating, drinking and shagging sounds like a perfect weekend to me. Have a good one bud.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 19: 2.6.18. 14st 5 3/4

today was pull and I've switched leaning t bar rows for seated plate loaded row. All my compound back exercises were width and I was getting a bit bored of t bars so fancied a change this morning.

All lifts up again so all good









Never done bent over rows until watching one of @Chelsea vids. Only started a few weeks ago but It's become my new favourite back exercise. See your vid yesterday on insta 180kg x12, f**k me you're a beast

rack pulls instead of cardio this morning and not that bad considering I've only been doing them a couple of weeks. Miles off where I'd like to be but happy with them this morning

feel f**ked now, was a big heavy session

rest day tomorrow and a few treats over the weekend but hopefully no booze this week

managed to resist cracking the tren a last night and running a further week. Gotta try and stay sensible

have a good'n


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 21: 4.6.18. 14st5 1/4

my body is playing mind games with me. Last Tuesday I upped cals by roughly 200 from carbs. Wednesday was last shot of tren a and apart from that nothing else has changed. Weight has come down though which is fu**ing with my head.

Yesterday I went about 600cals over and only covered 2000 steps compared to around 25k that I do mon-fri. Saturday I was roughly 200cals over too and since Tuesday I've lost 4lbs

not massively fussed as it means I can add more cals which I'm happy about so as of today I'm having an extra mocha post workout with 2 oat bars from Lidl so about 240 extra cals.

Lifts all up this morning and 310 cals 17mins liss









im sleeping a little better also. Still wake up 2-3 times but get straight back to sleep and last 2 days have woke up to the alarm and not 10mins before. Have been using boots sleepeze 1 per night


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Never done bent over rows until watching one of @Chelsea vids. Only started a few weeks ago but It's become my new favourite back exercise. See your vid yesterday on insta 180kg x12, f**k me you're a beast
> 
> rack pulls instead of cardio this morning and not that bad considering I've only been doing them a couple of weeks. Miles off where I'd like to be but happy with them this morning
> 
> ...


 Haha, they are awesome arent they?! Cant beat the basic heavy compound stuff.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, they are awesome arent they?! Cant beat the basic heavy compound stuff.


 Yeah mate, god knows why I never tried them before. Can't believe how easy you make such a heavy load look lol

one thing though, when I'm lifting they feel great but re racking sometimes is a little uncomfortable, not sure what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah mate, god knows why I never tried them before. Can't believe how easy you make such a heavy load look lol
> 
> one thing though, when I'm lifting they feel great but re racking sometimes is a little uncomfortable, not sure what I'm doing wrong?


 Haha ive been doing then for years now though mate, you'll progress nice and quick with the right attitude.

Hmm you do kinda have to waddle back, maybe just make sure you dont walk too far back from the rack with the weight, or worst comes to worst, drop it on the floor like a hero haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Chelsea is everything a power lifter wants to be but looks like he trains for aesthetics jealous boyo :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Chelsea is everything a power lifter wants to be but looks like he trains for aesthetics jealous boyo :lol:


 The man is a beast, I'd say 99% of people that strong look a fat mess. Don't know if you follow him on insta but he makes them bent over rows look a piece of piss. 180kg x12 lol

anyway day 22: 5.6.18. 14st8 1/4









so weight shot up a few lbs but felt really bloated round mid section most of the day so holding a lot of water and food that needs to be shifted. The amount of gas I have inside me is incredible and causing arguments indoors as last few days it's been all night and waking us both up. Mrs ended sleeping in spare room with the pox lol. I can literally feel my belly deflate as I fart then fill up again lol. Apart from that everything all good.

Day 23: 6.6.18 14st7 1/4

had a good turn out last night which got rid of most of the bloat but a terrible sleep.

I had a double shot coffee, 200mg caffeine tab and a scoop of c4x50 still couldn't keep my eyes open on the train with all that caffeine.

+ cm 13mg, taurine 4mg, beta 2.5mg and 1micro scoop mk.

@AestheticManlet can Cm be run continuously or do you need a break from it?

Strange thing is as soon as I'm in the gym and start lifting the tiredness seems to go and the insane pump comes which has me all fired up. Today was pull and has become my fav session









All lifts atill moving up which is good.

Sacked off cardio today as I'm going away for a dirty few nights just me and the wife (no kids) so no gym after tomorrow until next Wednesday so thought I'd do some rack pulls today instead. The gym was packed this morning, no racks free so tried dead's for the first time in Ages.

I normally have Nutella on my post workout crumpets but spotted the below in co op yesterday and this took the crumpets to another level. I fu**ing love reeses peanut butter









when they gonna start making tubs of ice cream ay


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Abc987 you don't need time off cm from what I've read and know. I believe it gets more effective the more you take it but I just use it preworkout.

Pumps are ridiculous at moment for me also but suppose 2 orals and mk677 is helping a lot haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Abc987 you don't need time off cm from what I've read and know. I believe it gets more effective the more you take it but I just use it preworkout.
> 
> Pumps are ridiculous at moment for me also but suppose 2 orals and mk677 is helping a lot haha.


 Yeah I'm really liking the mk so far, not sure how long I'm going to run it but may increase the dosage a bit in a few weeks and get some more. That and the concoction I listed above + surplus cals makes gym so much more enjoyable.

The bodyconsious stuff is very expensive ain't it

It's been so long since I bulked but loving it so far and only just over 3 weeks. Tren e won't be in full swing yet though so sides could turn all that on it's head in the very near future, hope not though


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I'm really liking the mk so far, not sure how long I'm going to run it but may increase the dosage a bit in a few weeks and get some more. That and the concoction I listed above + surplus cals makes gym so much more enjoyable.
> 
> The bodyconsious stuff is very expensive ain't it
> 
> It's been so long since I bulked but loving it so far and only just over 3 weeks. Tren e won't be in full swing yet though so sides could turn all that on it's head in the very near future, hope not though


 I chose bc because I've used their prohormones before. 20 quid a month for 15mg caps isn't too bad.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I chose bc because I've used their prohormones before. 20 quid a month for 15mg caps isn't too bad.


 The stuff I got off eBay was £32.99 for 1000mg

bodyconsious is £65 for 1350mg suppose it ain't that bad really


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 24: 7.6.18. 14st8 1/4

feel f**ked today, really tired. I had a terrible sleep as I was farting all night and waking myself up

think tren is kicking in now as I'm getting hot flushes and sweating more than normal, was bad on train home yesterday stuck outside London Bridge with the sun beating on the carriage and no air coming in. Will hopefully see body composition start to change now

took this yesterday. Not the best pic, no pump and not de haired yet as I'll be doing that tonight before my weekend away. But looking and feeling and a little more full and 9lbs up on day 1









anyway today was legs and although I felt totally shagged wasn't a bad session









some abs at the end and 17mins liss 300cals. Breathing was heavy and sweating buckets but managed to finish it so all good

half day today then home to pack and off to Croatia in the morning. Can't fu**ing wait!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Day 24: 7.6.18. 14st8 1/4
> 
> feel f**ked today, really tired. I had a terrible sleep as I was farting all night and waking myself up
> 
> ...


 Have an awesome weekend mate!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Have an awesome weekend mate!


 Cheers mate

no kids arguing or having to entertain, just booze, food, sex and peace and quite.

Gutted I ain't going for longer.


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Really nice body, congratulations


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How was Croatia mate??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> How was Croatia mate??


 Place was absolutely stunning. We stayed on a little island with 14 restaurants (2 that was part of the hotel) and that was it. No cars, they all get about on bikes or golf buggies. I'll defo go back but only for a few nights again. Perfect place for a quite dirty weekend. People are lovely food, great (expensive on the island as they can change what they want, you have no other choice lol). No pubs or bars though, think they're missing a trick there. The hotel had a bar that had a band on or quiz night but that was it. We Had a hot tub on the balcony of our room too, so late night drinks etc etc :whistling: which was nice.

We got boat over to Dubrovnik one day for a mooch round the old town, lunch and cocktails which was very busy but a good day out (hour on a boat)























First is along the bay where all the restaurants are and Last 2 were from our balcony

i eneded up really Ill last last 2 days, was being violently sick and couldn't eat. I had a raw fish platter the night before so may have been food poisoning which was s**t.

I have been suffering really bad with, gas/bloat. Went to the doctors when I got home who sent me for blood tests, get results back Monday. I've been in a bad way all week, literally belching and farting constantly but today I feel a little better so i am hoping it was food poisoning and made the gas worse. The wife has been sleeping in spare room as it's that bad









I've looked and felt pregnant for over a week now lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So as above went Croatia for 4 nights last weekend and had 6 days off training

back in the gym as of Wednesday but have been struggling with bloat and just feeling s**t and uncomfortable. No cardio but will try and get back on it as from Monday

lifts are still moving in right direction and weight as of today is up to 14.9 1/4 but not sure how much of that is from the bloat



























wemt to see Ed Sheeran last night at Wembley. He was brilliant. Had tgis before hand with a couple of cocktails and diet today/ tomorrow will be off.

Were having a ruby for Father's Day and will be having a good few beers too no doubt.

Have a good weekend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Place was absolutely stunning. We stayed on a little island with 14 restaurants (2 that was part of the hotel) and that was it. No cars, they all get about on bikes or golf buggies. I'll defo go back but only for a few nights again. Perfect place for a quite dirty weekend. People are lovely food, great (expensive on the island as they can change what they want, you have no other choice lol). No pubs or bars though, think they're missing a trick there. The hotel had a bar that had a band on or quiz night but that was it. We Had a hot tub on the balcony of our room too, so late night drinks etc etc :whistling: which was nice.
> 
> We got boat over to Dubrovnik one day for a mooch round the old town, lunch and cocktails which was very busy but a good day out (hour on a boat)
> 
> ...


 Bit of a mixed up week then mate. Hope you get all sorted out with Dr.

Been strange myself and been to see skin specialist as had an aggressive form of tinea corporis (similar to ringworm) covering half my body in about 3 days. Got strong tablets that require blood tests every 14 days.

The photos look stunning mate, hopefully just what you needed.

Get the weekend out the way then back to smashing it.

I'm working nights Fri/sat/sun but off to Liverpool on Monday afternoon with the lads to watch the 2 world cup matchs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Bit of a mixed up week then mate. Hope you get all sorted out with Dr.
> 
> Been strange myself and been to see skin specialist as had an aggressive form of tinea corporis (similar to ringworm) covering half my body in about 3 days. Got strong tablets that require blood tests every 14 days.
> 
> ...


 Yeah a bit f**ked tbh mate. As said though although no cardio and 50-55 mins weights went to about 1.15h all lifts still went up.

Tren should be in full swing now as I'm nearly 5 weeks in but been reading a lot on digestion and tren seems to f**k quite a few people. I'm hoping it was food poisoning that made it all worse and it sorts itself out. I've started taking digestive enzymes also

that sounds a bit f**ked mate, hope you get it sorted. Is it something that is contagious? Would it be from when you went away?

Liverpool should be good for the footy. Just watched aus-fra, bit boring really

just seen your pic, looking wicked mate. Legs looking great too!

Thinkng I might get some hgh for next blast soon so I have it there.

Dropped my mk677 this morning and smashed it all over the floor so need to get some more :rage:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah a bit f**ked tbh mate. As said though although no cardio and 50-55 mins weights went to about 1.15h all lifts still went up.
> 
> Tren should be in full swing now as I'm nearly 5 weeks in but been reading a lot on digestion and tren seems to f**k quite a few people. I'm hoping it was food poisoning that made it all worse and it sorts itself out. I've started taking digestive enzymes also
> 
> ...


 D'oh, bet that pissed you off!!!

I know tren plays havoc with my acid reflux especially when I'm dieting, the protein seems to trigger it mostly. Always need to use omeprezole when on it.

He's unsure where I contracted it from but had a small bit on my hand about 6 weeks ago that cleared with lamasil cream in about a week.

Potentially it's stayed with me and then the outbreak and rapid spreading.

Feel dirty and minging and only wearing t-shirts and joggers for now to hide it.

It's calmed down loads already though.

Was due a calf tattoo but the lady wouldn't touch it :lol:

P.s I've always had decent legs, just wish arms and chest would follow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So been struggling recently with bloat.

My gut atm looks like I am pregnant and is quite uncomfortable at time. After quite a bit of reading it looks like it's the tren causing digestive problems.

Training although lifts are still moving up (slightly) rest periods are longer and cardio has taken a hit

I am going to try and adjust things, ie the carbs I am using over the next few days to see if it helps. If I am still the same next week I may have to drop the tren

not sure whether to transit from tren e to a starting tonight and may up test to 300

just loads of thoughts going around but I am 37 days in and cycle is just getting going so want to continue

a big problem atm though is where I am still so bloated it's hard to tell how much water or fat I am adding so for the foreseeable I am just going to eat what I want and hope

I dropped mk last Monday. Smashed the bottle of the floor and haven't bothered replacing. Think I'll wait until I am ready and just try hgh

have a good weekend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning whoever is still following this

bloat has slightly gone down, still not right but better.

Moved to a new job last week so changed gym for convenience. Am now a member of pure gym. It's not that bad but only have one of most things and can imagine it gets very busy

done pull yesterday and have bad Doms today. Same exercises but different machines so slight different movement which has done me in.

Anyway just finishing a leg/abs session gonna go home have some breko then out for a few beers and the footy. Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So the belly bloat... I had a kebab last night and ate like a fu**ing horse. I had a large lamb and chicken shish, kids had a doner that I finished and Mrs had a large chicken but didn't really eat any so I fished that too + chips, onion rings and some humus. Followed by a hazelnut magnum thing. I literally couldn't move after. the belly started rumbling which got worse and worse. Shortly after my belly was bloated again and I couldn't stop farting. The wife Couldn't put up with it and slept in the spare room.

i was fine all weekend though so think as the guys said on the other thread I started I think it's portion size and greasy/carb heavy food that makes it worse.

Havent been to bad today so at least I know now

thinking of maybe upping gear, just slightly tomorrow. Not sure yet but if I do

test will go from 180-300, tren from 320-400. Should wait another week or 2 but I'm impatient. Really shouldn't up it at all yet as lifts are still increasing but have been thinking about more test for a while for general feel good and thought If i am I may as well round up the tren too

weight is 14.11 1/4 this morning so up a stone


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gear upped yesterday. Not by much but just rounded it up

tesr 300/tren e 400/mast e 400


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Gear upped yesterday. Not by much but just rounded it up
> 
> tesr 300/tren e 400/mast e 400


 Are you not worried if it is the tren causing your bloading issue then increasing the dose could possibly make it worse?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Are you not worried if it is the tren causing your bloading issue then increasing the dose could possibly make it worse?


 I think the tren has a slight impact on the bloat/digestive system for sure but after fu**ing about with my eating habbits I think it's more to do with the amount of carbs I am consuming now. I've spread them out more and swapped oats for crunchy nut cornflakes and it's gone done quite a lot. the belching has stopped too.

If it does get bad again I'll drop the tren

just get a little greedy and when loading the pin yesterday thought I may as well round it up as I am about half way through cycle now and this is where things start getting interesting


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I think the tren has a slight impact on the bloat/digestive system for sure but after fu**ing about with my eating habbits I think it's more to do with the amount of carbs I am consuming now. I've spread them out more and swapped oats for crunchy nut cornflakes and it's gone done quite a lot. the belching has stopped too.
> 
> If it does get bad again I'll drop the tren
> 
> just get a little greedy and when loading the pin yesterday thought I may as well round it up as I am about half way through cycle now and this is where things start getting interesting


 Oh thats good to hear its settle a little then pal. Its nuts how a certain drug can affect one in such a way mind.

Wooo nutty crunch..... i love nutty crunch thanks for that lol ill send the wife to buy some now.

Funny you mention that cos i done exactly the same this morning. Swapped from dims 100mg tren a to triumph and thought fùck it ill just do 1ml instead of .8 :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Oh thats good to hear its settle a little then pal. Its nuts how a certain drug can affect one in such a way mind.
> 
> Wooo nutty crunch..... i love nutty crunch thanks for that lol ill send the wife to buy some now.
> 
> Funny you mention that cos i done exactly the same this morning. Swapped from dims 100mg tren a to triumph and thought fùck it ill just do 1ml instead of .8 :lol:


 Still not great but manageable atm. A few people did say that tren is no good on a bulk but we shall see.

Gotta lovecrunchy nut cornflakes. I have x2 50grams atm. 50g in my post workout shake with 2 scoops of protein then another 50g in the afternoon with vanilla yoghurt

was also thinking of adding prov @50mg as I have a few tubs but decided against it for now lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Still not great but manageable atm. A few people did say that tren is no good on a bulk but we shall see.
> 
> Gotta lovecrunchy nut cornflakes. I have x2 50grams atm. 50g in my post workout shake with 2 scoops of protein then another 50g in the afternoon with vanilla yoghurt
> 
> was also thinking of adding prov @50mg as I have a few tubs but decided against it for now lol


 Indeed. Got this wife to get a box and had a massive bowl with my eggs this morning lol

Which labs poviron did you run last time round? And what do you think it added?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Indeed. Got this wife to get a box and had a massive bowl with my eggs this morning lol
> 
> Which labs poviron did you run last time round? And what do you think it added?


 I used sphinx whilst cruising on 180mg test. It definitely had an effect and made the cruise better (best cruise I've run). I stayed pretty lean and vascular whilst strength moved up slightly in a deficit

i have 3 tubs of triumph in my stash but not sure it's worth adding as I'm already using 400mg mast e.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I used sphinx whilst cruising on 180mg test. It definitely had an effect and made the cruise better (best cruise I've run). I stayed pretty lean and vascular whilst strength moved up slightly in a deficit
> 
> i have 3 tubs of triumph in my stash but not sure it's worth adding as I'm already using 400mg mast e.


 What was it like for libido, as i always struggle with that


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

bornagod said:


> What was it like for libido, as i always struggle with that


 Helped a little but not crazy like some say. I was only running 50mg though and a lot use 100


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't really be arsed to keep updating this but things are going ok

weight this morning is 15.0 1/4

was out on the piss all day Saturday and ate a s**t load of crappy bbq food + loads of crisps so a bit of water weight

pure gym is not that bad as I'm getting used to it but it gets so busy, good job I'm in there before 6am

oredered some more mk 677 last night so gonna give it another bash. Had a little left of the powder so started this morning

i will get some hgh but I think that'll be my 2nd bulk/winter bulk









got the above and gonna run 25mg per day

bloat isn't that bad anymore. I'm still getting it later in the day but think it's more a case of s**t loads of carbs/cals I'm consuming now. It's managable though so all is good

about half way through cycle now.

day 49


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Can't really be arsed to keep updating this but things are going ok
> 
> weight this morning is 15.0 1/4
> 
> ...


 Have you tried adding in more fats instead of carbs to get the calorie requirement in?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Have you tried adding in more fats instead of carbs to get the calorie requirement in?


 I did think about it but enjoying the cabs, biscuits, crunchy nut cornflakes etc and Tbh mate it ain't that bad now. I still have a big belly but it's not uncomfortable like it was. Think I'm slowly adapting to the high cals, I have put on 17lbs in 7 weeks lol

I'm shitting twice a day most days now and I've never done that


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Twice a day shitting, more like 4-5 times a day for me :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I did think about it but enjoying the cabs, biscuits, crunchy nut cornflakes etc and Tbh mate it ain't that bad now. I still have a big belly but it's not uncomfortable like it was. Think I'm slowly adapting to the high cals, I have put on 17lbs in 7 weeks lol
> 
> I'm shitting twice a day most days now and I've never done that


 I'm on one a day but looking better than I have done for a while. 180mg test a week, few 30 min liss sessions and HGH is awesome.

Eating well, roughly maintenance I think but bf and body shape has improved with no extra effort.

Will be interesting to see what happens when I jump back on cycle.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Twice a day shitting, more like 4-5 times a day for me :lol:


 I've always been a once a day man, on a cut can go a couple of days without one but most days now I'm going morning and evening.

Cals are getting rammed in now, I haven't got a clue how many but it's a lot. Gotta be well over 5k

2 whole eggs + 2 whites

2 bananas

2scoops whey 50g crunchy nut

coffee

pot of oats

homemade protein bar

2x crumpets with marmite and reeses peanut butter spread

75g dried carbs/ pot of mixed veg, 200g lean meat and a sauce

overnight oats with 150g yoghurt, 40g oats milk and honey

protein bar (myprotein)

coffee, pack of belvita biscuits

200g chicken, 2 thins salad cream

dinner same as lunch

2 scoop of whey, 20g raisins, 50g peanut butter

f**k knows what that works out at


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'm on one a day but looking better than I have done for a while. 180mg test a week, few 30 min liss sessions and HGH is awesome.
> 
> Eating well, roughly maintenance I think but bf and body shape has improved with no extra effort.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens when I jump back on cycle.


 I badly wanna get on the hgh bandwagon.

Think I defo will next bulk, just wanna get it at a good price lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> In


 Wow wtf have you came from? How you doing man?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wow wtf have you came from? How you doing man?


 Haha hello brother. Been having time off everything. Didn't recover from b&c so going back on for life.

How's things?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha hello brother. Been having time off everything. Didn't recover from b&c so going back on for life.
> 
> How's things?


 Good to see you back mate, hope you're well and back on top of things.

Think last time I see you post you was on an all out bulk

I'm not bad mate, decided I'm sick of spinning my wheels keep starting bulks then cutting and ending up the same all the time so gonna bulk until Xmas. The idea was to keep it lean as poss but I can't help ramming the food in and enjoying feeling strong and full

first part has been a bit s**t as I have been really bloated (pics a page or so back) but it's getting better.

you gonna get a journal up. Need some old proper posters rather than the majority of idiots on here these days!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I badly wanna get on the hgh bandwagon.
> 
> Think I defo will next bulk, just wanna get it at a good price lol


 They say you get what you pay for though.

Too cheap is usually for a reason

Not sure what it will bring to a bulk but maintenance and below then it is certainly starting to show it's benefits


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> They say you get what you pay for though.
> 
> Too cheap is usually for a reason
> 
> Not sure what it will bring to a bulk but maintenance and below then it is certainly starting to show it's benefits


 Very true lol

i was hoping it'll keep me leaner and the other benifits that you're experiencing. I'd like to get enough that I can run from bulk/cruise/cut but we shall see


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good to see you back mate, hope you're well and back on top of things.
> 
> Think last time I see you post you was on an all out bulk
> 
> ...


 Yeah I used to always bulk/cut/bulk/cut and end up at the same place haha Get the food in and make the gains mate...that's my plan. I'll cut next year sometime.

Have you tried digestive enzymes? really help me with all the food I was eating. Didn't feel bloated at all last time.....on 6000 cals lol

Got a journal up mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I used to always bulk/cut/bulk/cut and end up at the same place haha Get the food in and make the gains mate...that's my plan. I'll cut next year sometime.
> 
> Have you tried digestive enzymes? really help me with all the food I was eating. Didn't feel bloated at all last time.....on 6000 cals lol
> 
> Got a journal up mate


 Using them atm mate but not noticed that they've made any difference!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So I think I've worked out the main cause,(not saying it's the only cause ) of the belly bloat

I'm pretty sure now that it's overnight oats, maybe the fact that they aren't cooked properly my gut just can't digest them

ive been having instant oats post workout for over a week now and have been ok but yesterday decided to swap back from crunchy nut conflakes with my yoghurt back to uncooked porridge oats (left overnight) and have at lunch

yesterday afternoon I bloated up again and last night I didn't stop farting which were really smelly too. my Mrs went in the spare room again. I thought I'd try again today just to make sure and my belly is rumbling and blowing up. Had them at 1pm

hope it is this so at least I know. I'll drop back to crunchy nuts tomorrow so we shall see.

its either that or the mk as I started that yesterday too but after reading it seems uncooked oats are hard to digest


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Had the Same with uncooked oats!

Havnt been eating them since a while and feeling a lot better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Had the Same with uncooked oats!
> 
> Havnt been eating them since a while and feeling a lot better


 I'm starting to feel better again after a couple of days, they defo don't agree with me, which is a shame as I quite like them. Instant pot oats I'm fine with as I have them most mornings


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

What's your thoughts on the mk mate? I'm unsure myself.

I feel fuller for sure but my sleep is fvcked and I'm really lethargic I don't know if the lethargy is related as I haven't been off blast and orals long and weather atm is too hot so isn't helping.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> What's your thoughts on the mk mate? I'm unsure myself.
> 
> I feel fuller for sure but my sleep is fvcked and I'm really lethargic I don't know if the lethargy is related as I haven't been off blast and orals long and weather atm is too hot so isn't helping.


 I dropped the powder I had all over the floor so stopped it a couple of weeks back. Just started again a couple of days ago and yes I'm feeling very lethargic too but this heat is completely fu**ing my sleep. Not sure what part of country you're from but I'm London way and it's horrible at night. I have the fan blasting on my face which is drying me out. Last night felt like I was up every half hour for a drink.

I'm now taking 12.5mg upon waking pre workout and 12.5mg about 6pm. I'll report back in a week or so although this heat is here to stay for a while yet.

Ready for bed now lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I dropped the powder I had all over the floor so stopped it a couple of weeks back. Just started again a couple of days ago and yes I'm feeling very lethargic too but this heat is completely fu**ing my sleep. Not sure what part of country you're from but I'm London way and it's horrible at night. I have the fan blasting on my face which is drying me out. Last night felt like I was up every half hour for a drink.
> 
> I'm now taking 12.5mg upon waking pre workout and 12.5mg about 6pm. I'll report back in a week or so although this heat is here to stay for a while yet.
> 
> Ready for bed now lol


 Durham myself mate and yeah heat is bad.

I'm on 15mg a day dosing AM. Got about a month left not sure I'll continue it after that see how I go.

Seems with mk a lot get lethargy but it subsides after a few weeks I don't know when I started but it's easily 4 weeks plus now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Durham myself mate and yeah heat is bad.
> 
> I'm on 15mg a day dosing AM. Got about a month left not sure I'll continue it after that see how I go.
> 
> Seems with mk a lot get lethargy but it subsides after a few weeks I don't know when I started but it's easily 4 weeks plus now.


 Yeah I have read that. I took 2x sleepeze last night and slept great so feeling ok this morning. I'll see how it goes over next couple of weeks.

thinking of switching things up also gear wise. See what you think

currently on 300 test/400 tren/400 mast and now 25mg mk.

thing is I only have 1 and a bit ml of mast e left so means cracking open another vial. I'm thinking mast can't be doing a great deal at that dose and the fact I'm bulking, maybe a bit of strength and helping with tren sides a little. maybe drop the mast and put test up to 600 and tren up to 500. Add prov at 75mg

or test 750 and keep tren at 400 with prov

everything is going well atm though which is sort of telling me to carry on as I am but switching up compounds normally gets things rocking again

what would you do?

@G-man99 thoughts?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I have read that. I took 2x sleepeze last night and slept great so feeling ok this morning. I'll see how it goes over next couple of weeks.
> 
> thinking of switching things up also gear wise. See what you think
> 
> ...


 I'd drop the mast myself I consider it a cutting aid really. Then up the dose of others like you said.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'd drop the mast myself I consider it a cutting aid really. Then up the dose of others like you said.


 That's what I'm thinking. Think it is helping with tren sides but adding prov will hopefully help a bit

750 test/400 tren or

600 test/500 tren?

Itll work out 5-6 weeks until

the tren is done!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Think it is helping with tren sides but adding prov will hopefully help a bit
> 
> 750 test/400 tren or
> 
> ...


 Option 2. More tren the better imo :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Option 2. More tren the better imo :thumbup1:


 Will mean cycle finishes quicker though!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Will mean cycle finishes quicker though!


 First one then haha. Either way more test or tren will be better than mast imo anyway.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I have read that. I took 2x sleepeze last night and slept great so feeling ok this morning. I'll see how it goes over next couple of weeks.
> 
> thinking of switching things up also gear wise. See what you think
> 
> ...


 Keep the mast for now and use it when your going to cut.

I've always gone higher with test than tren personally.

Tren comes with more sides at higher doses where as test doesn't cause many unwanted issues.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Keep the mast for now and use it when your going to cut.
> 
> I've always gone higher with test than tren personally.
> 
> Tren comes with more sides at higher doses where as test doesn't cause many unwanted issues.


 Looks like were all agreeing. I'll shoot the last bit of mast Tuesday like normal up the test and add in prov :thumb


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Looks like were all agreeing. I'll shoot the last bit of mast Tuesday like normal up the test and add in prov :thumb


 Got my measly 180mg test to look forward to tonight........


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Got my measly 180mg test to look forward to tonight........


 Won't be long until you're back on!

Ill be running npp next blast too so will be good to see how you get on.

im day 54 today I thin so at the end of week 8. Have about 6 weeks left of tren them I'll be cruising


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Got my measly 180mg test to look forward to tonight........


 I just do 1ml now on cruise. I'll never run over 1ml test on a blast so that's the base and the blasts will be adding in 19nors.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Got my measly 180mg test to look forward to tonight........


 Won't be long till you're back on a blast and smashing it again!

ill be running nnp my next Blast but that's ages away so be good to see how you get on. Got 3 vials of triumph in my stash all crash lol and half a vial of sphinx. I'm probably gonna run it at 450 a week with 600-750 test and maybe either Oxys that I have left from Apollo or winni (triumph).

Depending on how I do with this mk I'll either use that again or get a decent amount of hgh to run also. Have a long time to make that decision though

I have 1 full vial and a bit of tren e left so about another 6 weeks. I'm currently day 54 so at the end of week 8. 18lbs up from day one


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all happy bloody monday :rage:

weighed in this morning at 15.2

everything still moving in the right direction. Did pull today

I was looking over my notes and start of this cycle (I'm day 55 today) I started doing vent over rows

first time (with a little caution) I done 70kg 10,10,12

today although probably not heavy to a lot I done 110kg 10,10,12. So that's a 40kg increase in 8 weeks. Well chuffed with that. As said I did start lifting with caution as it was a new exercise but still a blinding increase in weight imo

18lbs up now and people asking questions suggesting I'm taking gear etc lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 56

jab extra test last night 1mll instead of .5

i have .4ml mast e for Thursday so will finish that and start prov from next Monday.

Weight jumped up a little from yesterday. This morning I was 15.4 1/4

Today was legs and everything still going up. Also did rack pulls and got 6 x200kg today, sort of happy with that

100x10, 150x8 180x6 200x6


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 57

weight has jumped again. Been back on mk677 since Thursday and I've added another 4.5lbs. I also added 150mg test on Monday but it ain't gonna be that!

I'm dozing the mk 12.5mg when I wake up, 1 hour pre workout and 12.5mg about 6pm

pump and fullness is top notch. Never felt this good in the gym. I'm obviously holding a lot of water and abs are fading by the day which is s**t but I'm loving the strength increase and pump I sort of don't care.

Everytime I get a little fat I cut but this time I'm gonna keep to original plan and keep going. Only thing is people are now asking questions and although a lot of you don't care I don't want people knowing I take gear.

15.5 3/4 today. 3lbs off the heaviest I've been.

Cardio is getting harder by the day also


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Which mk you useing bud?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Which mk you useing bud?











This stuff. Was £25.99 including postage


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 158731
> 
> 
> This stuff. Was £25.99 including postage


 They tabs or caps? What mg and how many you get? I've tried max muscle tabs were around 30 quid and 12.5mg a tablet x 100. Ordered some warrior project capsules and was 40 quid but for 60 capsules and only 10mg per 2 capsule so be expensive as f**k to take up to any decent dose, not useing them now anyway as cutting but for future reference.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> They tabs or caps? What mg and how many you get? I've tried max muscle tabs were around 30 quid and 12.5mg a tablet x 100. Ordered some warrior project capsules and was 40 quid but for 60 capsules and only 10mg per 2 capsule so be expensive as f**k to take up to any decent dose, not useing them now anyway as cutting but for future reference.


 I see the maxmuscle stuff but they was out of stock so I emailed them but no reply

12.5mg x 60 caps so 750mg for £26

i didn't think that was that bad!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 59 today. Legs and rack pulls

all lifts up on legs but rack pulls I was f**ked.

Last session I done 200kg x6 only mananged 190x2 today. Had a terrible night sleep which didn't help but that's quite a big drop. Think maybe I should just rack pull once a week as they really take it out of me

weight still going up 15.6 3/4 this morning. Starting to think I'm adding to quickly and fat coming on too. Still have fluffy abs but 23lbs in 8 weeks lol

i jabbed last night but the .4ml mast e I had left I must of thrown by accident on Monday as it's gone so started prov this morning

so remaining 5ish weeks will be

test e 750mg/tren e 400mg/prov 75mg

have a good weekend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Day 59 today. Legs and rack pulls
> 
> all lifts up on legs but rack pulls I was f**ked.
> 
> ...


 Mind games now mate, fat gain is part and parcel of getting big!

Your usually lean so when the time comes, you'll strip if off nicely and reveal all the hard work and GAINS :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Mind games now mate, fat gain is part and parcel of getting big!
> 
> Your usually lean so when the time comes, you'll strip if off nicely and reveal all the hard work and GAINS :thumb


 Lol this is my problem, I like having abs but want to be bigger. It is a complete mind f**k.

I will stick to the plan though and keep going coz I'm enjoying gym, pump, strength and gains. Just not enjoying the pregnant look that I'm carrying most of the time.

Still have fluffy abs anyways. 23lbs in 8 weeks is quite a bit though lol. About 5 1/2 weeks left


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 60 today. 15.7 1/4

weight still going up by the day, must be the mk 677. looking a lot more fluffy but a hell of a lot stronger and bigger than start of cycle. I love the pumped full feeling but by end of the day and all the cals I'm consuming belly is still getting very bloated. The below was taken am and hardly any food in me









I've been feeling really lethargic last few days too but good when I'm lifting. It's like a switch, before and after gym I'm knackered but in the gym I feel great.

Everyone I see has commented on how big I've got and some strangers have made comments so must be doing ok lol.

Just gotta keep eating and lifting, f**k the fat lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So yesterday took the kids diggerland in Rochester. Had a great day and finished it with burgers followed by going to Kasparov the dessert cafe and having banoffee waffles and ice cream









was lovely but so heavy and sickly. I polished the lot but felt it after. Smothered in Nutella and toffee sauce with ice cream was a bit much lol

had to pop in to work this morning so went gym and did pull (no rest day this week)

got a nice pump and guns unpumped have finally hit 17"









hope you enjoy your Sunday and this lovely weather


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So yesterday took the kids diggerland in Rochester. Had a great day and finished it with burgers followed by going to Kasparov the dessert cafe and having banoffee waffles and ice cream
> 
> 
> View attachment 158917
> ...


 Looking good mate.

I need to invest in some more mk and wanna try 25mg or so. Need a cheaper source though I think.

25mg a day for 26 quid seems decent though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> I need to invest in some more mk and wanna try 25mg or so. Need a cheaper source though I think.
> 
> 25mg a day for 26 quid seems decent though.


 Cheers mate. Don't think i look that great without a top atm but good in one. I need to stay focused though and stick to the plan if I want to be bigger next year. Gonna keep bulking until Xmas with may a mini cut but we shall see. Nothing fits me atm which is a pain in the arse lol. Got 2 wedding coming up and suits aren't cheap

The price of mk is good imo but not sure how long I'm going to run it. I have 5 weeks left of this cycle then a cruise but next bulk I might just spend and try hgh


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Don't think i look that great without a top atm but good in one. I need to stay focused though and stick to the plan if I want to be bigger next year. Gonna keep bulking until Xmas with may a mini cut but we shall see. Nothing fits me atm which is a pain in the arse lol. Got 2 wedding coming up and suits aren't cheap
> 
> The price of mk is good imo but not sure how long I'm going to run it. I have 5 weeks left of this cycle then a cruise but next bulk I might just spend and try hgh


 I'll be in same boat come September when blast starts just disregard the look and gain haha.

The mk shines on a cruise imo. Feels like I'm taking an oral for extra fullness etc.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll be in same boat come September when blast starts just disregard the look and gain haha.
> 
> The mk shines on a cruise imo. Feels like I'm taking an oral for extra fullness etc.


 Exactly what I thought mate I'm just going to save it for every cruise now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll be in same boat come September when blast starts just disregard the look and gain haha.
> 
> The mk shines on a cruise imo. Feels like I'm taking an oral for extra fullness etc.


 This is it mate we both go for aesthetics but I want size now too. Every holiday I look good but the same size, around 14.5. Need to just stick to the plan and enjoy all the food, gains and strength I'm getting then worry about the extra added fat come new year. We both know we can strip it so for now it's bulk, bulk, bulk.

You should get some prov as well mate, made my last cruise so much better and not liver toxic lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This is it mate we both go for aesthetics but I want size now too. Every holiday I look good but the same size, around 14.5. Need to just stick to the plan and enjoy all the food, gains and strength I'm getting then worry about the extra added fat come new year. *We both know we can strip it so for now it's bulk, bulk, bulk.*
> 
> You should get some prov as well mate, made my last cruise so much better and not liver toxic lol


 Yeah this is true even bulking is difficult it takes a great deal of work to get out of shape haha.

I may look into proviron what benefits so you seem to get? Never really looked at it before.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah this is true even bulking is difficult it takes a great deal of work to get out of shape haha.
> 
> I may look into proviron what benefits so you seem to get? Never really looked at it before.


 I'm eating anything I want now, although I said lean bulk I find it hard to not watch the scales move up and add more cals. Monday to Friday days are pretty similar but weekends is beer and cake or whatever else I want. As previously said I'm just enjoying the ride atm and watching everything climb in the direction I want

It's very mild so don't be expecting miracles but for me on a cruise/cut it kept me looking very vascular and strength was still climbing slowly in a deficit. Gives you an all round better feeling too but I didn't feel on top of the world like some say just a bit better.

I've dropped the mast out of my cycle now and upped test from 300-750 and added in 75mg prov so will be good to see how I feel when the mast is out of system.

Im using triumph atm which was cheap as chips but on cruise it was sphinx


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm eating anything I want now, although I said lean bulk I find it hard to not watch the scales move up and add more cals. Monday to Friday days are pretty similar but weekends is beer and cake or whatever else I want. As previously said I'm just enjoying the ride atm and watching everything climb in the direction I want
> 
> It's very mild so don't be expecting miracles but for me on a cruise/cut it kept me looking very vascular and strength was still climbing slowly in a deficit. Gives you an all round better feeling too but I didn't feel on top of the world like some say just a bit better.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'll still be counting cals but just vary food I've been eating a lot of stuff I used to eat as a kid again and loving it chicken dippers and the likes haha.

I might give it a try next cruise then.

Triumph has been my go to for a while now and in my last few logs can't complain at all. Next blast also triumph although test deca tren stack I've never done before.

Where did you get the mk from eBay? I'm gonna order one for 25mg a day and double my bc caps to 30mg and use them up.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I'll still be counting cals but just vary food I've been eating a lot of stuff I used to eat as a kid again and loving it chicken dippers and the likes haha.
> 
> I might give it a try next cruise then.
> 
> ...


 I don't bother with counting cals now I just add in food or take it away when cutting as my mom-fri meals are pretty similar so should be within a 100cal range. If I was to compete ever then maybe I would be more precise

ive been using triumph now for almost a year and has been great for me also. I have next 2 cycles in my stash. Just hope it sticks around!

Yeah off eBay but I just looked and it's sold out

maxmusclelabs do 100x 12.5 for about £30. Think @Matt6210 said they was g2g and sure if you google reviews I see someone link a name discount code


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I don't bother with counting cals now I just add in food or take it away when cutting as my mom-fri meals are pretty similar so should be within a 100cal range. If I was to compete ever then maybe I would be more precise
> 
> ive been using triumph now for almost a year and has been great for me also. I have next 2 cycles in my stash. Just hope it sticks around!
> 
> ...


 Ahh right he's mentioned before but felt a bit dodgy just putting my card details on a random site id rather use eBay or somewhere I used before.

I've been using the bc but can't justify around 40 a month for 30mg ed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Ahh right he's mentioned before but felt a bit dodgy just putting my card details on a random site id rather use eBay or somewhere I used before.
> 
> I've been using the bc but can't justify around 40 a month for 30mg ed


 Yeah I felt the same about the site. They was out of stock so I emailed them to see when they'd be back in but no reply so gave it bollocks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> I don't bother with counting cals now I just add in food or take it away when cutting as my mom-fri meals are pretty similar so should be within a 100cal range. If I was to compete ever then maybe I would be more precise
> 
> ive been using triumph now for almost a year and has been great for me also. I have next 2 cycles in my stash. Just hope it sticks around!
> 
> ...


 Yeah I rated the max muscle mk and at the price compared to some I've seen is very good, I wanted to try a more expensive one to compare them and brought some warrior project mk but haven't used it as started a cut, it's capsules and £40 for 60 but only 10mg of mk per 2 caps, so cost s**t loads to take it to a decent dose.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I rated the max muscle mk and at the price compared to some I've seen is very good, I wanted to try a more expensive one to compare them and brought some warrior project mk but haven't used it as started a cut, it's capsules and £40 for 60 but only 10mg of mk per 2 caps, so cost s**t loads to take it to a decent dose.


 Bodyconscious is what I'm using atm £65 for 90 caps but 15mg each.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 63. 17.7.18. Weight 15.7 1/4

im currently 24lbs up and 3/4lb of the heaviest I've ever been. I still have some sort of fuzzy abs so am chuffed with how this cycle is going. When I bulked up to 15.8 before I was in a lot worse shape than I am now.

Strength is still going up but I feel I'm pushing for it a bit more as it's getting harder to get the extra rep or 2 and when I get to the lower rep sessions I'm a bit worried that I'm gonna end up injuring myself so might although it's hard to, pull it all back a little. Im really starting to notice my rotator cuff again, late raises ROM is virtually nil

still have belly bloat but am kind of used to it now and think it's just part of bulking and eating a s**t load of food.

I might come the weekend as I'm out Friday night and Sunday try a low carb/cal day to see if I can lose the belly bloat and see exactly how much fat I do have as it's hard to tell when most of the time I look pregnant.

I negative from changing up cycle and the extra test though is I've had a couple of little spots pop up on shoulders. Nothing bad atm but still. I haven't really been above 400mg test over the last year and had none really but going up to 720 may bring on a few


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 65 15.7 1/2

today was rack pulls and legs. All lifts up on legs

rack pull 110x8 160x6 200x4 210x3

i starting to find the little things a struggle now and I'm not even that big so f**k knows how the big guys get on. Things like putting my socks on is becoming hard work. Last night I cut my toenails and f**k me I struggled, was sweating like f**k and heavy breathing from bending over. Not good lol

ive decided I'm gonna drop the money back down to 12.5mg. Was reading last night and came across a thread on another forum and think @RedStar was saying about belly bloat from mk, that your Mrs called it a tortoise lol. Think it's you anyway









The above was taken about 5 weeks ago but it gives an idea of the bloat I'm getting. Did you notice a difference when you dropped the dose of mk?

ive also added in 37.5mcg t3 for final 5 weeks to see if that makes a difference as well as read a thread from dead lee about bloat on tren and the metabolism being slowed by it so we shall see.

I have 2 weddings and a christening coming up over next 3 weeks so could do with losing a little water as I tried on stuff yesterday and all very tight!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Day 65 15.7 1/2
> 
> today was rack pulls and legs. All lifts up on legs
> 
> ...


 Haha yes mate it was my missus who called my stomach a tortoise shell. I'm not so lean anymore since taking up PL so it isn't as apparent. Currently running 10mg ed of the muscle rage MK. Sleeps better, hair grows faster and a little appetite increase.

When I drop MK I typically notice a 4-6lbs drop in weight very swiftly.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> Haha yes mate it was my missus who called my stomach a tortoise shell. I'm not so lean anymore since taking up PL so it isn't as apparent. Currently running 10mg ed of the muscle rage MK. Sleeps better, hair grows faster and a little appetite increase.
> 
> When I drop MK I typically notice a 4-6lbs drop in weight very swiftly.


 I'm currently taking 25mg. 12.5 when I wake up pre workout and 12.5 when I get home from work about 6pm. The belly bloat gets worse as the day goes on the more food I consume!

Just wondering if you think lowering dose will help as it gets a bit uncomfortable sometimes.

You think it could be the mk causing it or just the fact I'm now eating a s**t load of carbs?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'm currently taking 25mg. 12.5 when I wake up pre workout and 12.5 when I get home from work about 6pm. The belly bloat gets worse as the day goes on the more food I consume!
> 
> Just wondering if you think lowering dose will help as it gets a bit uncomfortable sometimes.
> 
> You think it could be the mk causing it or just the fact I'm now eating a s**t load of carbs?


 It'll be a combo mate I'd have thought.

I don't get uncomfortable, I can eat and eat and eat. I just get lethargic when I do. It might be worth looking at some berberine and insuring insulin sensitivity is all good, as well as maybe some digestion aids. Look into Kefir. It's amazing for digestion and belly bloat. Drink a glass or two of it a day. Tastes a bit meh but you get used to it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> It'll be a combo mate I'd have thought.
> 
> I don't get uncomfortable, I can eat and eat and eat. I just get lethargic when I do. It might be worth looking at some berberine and insuring insulin sensitivity is all good, as well as maybe some digestion aids. Look into Kefir. It's amazing for digestion and belly bloat. Drink a glass or two of it a day. Tastes a bit meh but you get used to it.


 I'm sort of used to it now but would prefer to not look pregnant most of the time lol.

I've tried all sorts of digestive aids and nothing has worked.

I am eating s**t loads now though and could quite easily eat more. 24.5lbs in 65 days but gonna maybe pull it in as I don't fit into any of my clothes (not a bad thing but with weddings coming up as said above I could do with maybe losing a bit of water)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'm sort of used to it now but would prefer to not look pregnant most of the time lol.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of digestive aids and nothing has worked.
> 
> I am eating s**t loads now though and could quite easily eat more. 24.5lbs in 65 days but gonna maybe pull it in as I don't fit into any of my clothes (not a bad thing but with weddings coming up as said above I could do with maybe losing a bit of water)


 Try Kefir, it costs a quid in Sainsburys.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I know it's early days mate but any feedback on the T3 ? How much did you start with ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I know it's early days mate but any feedback on the T3 ? How much did you start with ?


 It's only been 2.5 days since I started so a little premature lol. Took 25mcg wed evening, 50mcg yesterday split 25 am 25 home from Work and 37.5mcg this morning which I'll stick at now

i lost 3/4lbs but I've also dropped mk down to 12.5mg from 25mg so will be water weight.

I used a suppository last night as bloat was bad so will have to wait a while longer for a full report.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Couple of progress pics. Don't think I'm looking that bad considering I've gained 24lbs in 64 days. Amazing what a shave can show lol

Current weight is 15.7

felt a little weaker today in the gym. Lifts still up slightly but struggled and didn't jump up like they have been. Could be I need a rest or more than likely mast is wearing off

anyway have a good weekend ahead, out on the piss tonight (will be very heavy) then out again Sunday for a curry and more beers

Have a good weekend


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Why would mast wear off? Kinda normal strenghtgains are getting less as weeks pass by


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Why would mast wear off? Kinda normal strenghtgains are getting less as weeks pass by


 I dropped it nearly 2 weeks ago and have since upped test and added prov.

didnt see on a bulk that mast was doing much and would've meant cracking another vial. so now for final 5 weeks on

750 test 400 tren 75prov


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 159393
> 
> 
> View attachment 159395
> ...


 Long time mucka, Looking well and bulk coming on well.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> I dropped it nearly 2 weeks ago and have since upped test and added prov.
> 
> didnt see on a bulk that mast was doing much and would've meant cracking another vial. so now for final 5 weeks on
> 
> 750 test 400 tren 75prov


 Oh that explains. Although I dont really understand why you add provi. Mast is very similar to provi and is definitly more anabolic


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Oh that explains. Although I dont really understand why you add provi. Mast is very similar to provi and is definitly more anabolic


 Reason being is I couldn't see the point in cracking another vial of mast when I'm bulking and not getting the vascular look I get whilst on a cut.

I added prov because it's similar in some ways so was hoping libido would stay high and it would free up some test as I was doubling the dose

basically just thought changing up compounds may help a bit and save me a vial of mast :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Long time mucka, Looking well and bulk coming on well.


 How you doing mate, long time no see or speak lol

ive decided I'm bulking until Xmas. Have another 5 weeks left in this cycle, I'll maintain/cut a bit then bulk again up until the new year then a serious cut. Hopefully this time I'd of added some decent muscle

so fr so good mate

good to see you back and posting again :thumbup1:


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Reason being is I couldn't see the point in cracking another vial of mast when I'm bulking and not getting the vascular look I get whilst on a cut.
> 
> I added prov because it's similar in some ways so was hoping libido would stay high and it would free up some test as I was doubling the dose
> 
> basically just thought changing up compounds may help a bit and save me a vial of mast :thumb


 Fair play


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> How you doing mate, long time no see or speak lol
> 
> ive decided I'm bulking until Xmas. Have another 5 weeks left in this cycle, I'll maintain/cut a bit then bulk again up until the new year then a serious cut. Hopefully this time I'd of added some decent muscle
> 
> ...


 Yeah not been on here proper since last prep really. With my illnesses almost sorted im back at it. I'm currently cutting for a comp at work then away for 2 weeks then full on bulk sep to xmas


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Yeah not been on here proper since last prep really. With my illnesses almost sorted im back at it. I'm currently cutting for a comp at work then away for 2 weeks then full on bulk sep to xmas


 Nice one, glad to here you're over illness

yeah mate get on the bulk. This is the first proper bulk I've done. I always start one, book a holiday and end up cutting so spinning my wheels do to speak. All out til xmas and 24lbs up so far.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 159393
> 
> 
> View attachment 159395
> ...


 Still lean bro!! Especially for amount of weight you put on! Nice one you got long left on this bulk?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Still lean bro!! Especially for amount of weight you put on! Nice one you got long left on this bulk?


 Cheers mate, I've not been strict with diet either so am well happy I've keot the fat to a minimum

I have a full vial of tren e left so if I stick at 400mg 5 weeks. Can't see me changing it as I don't want any sides. Apart from bloat it's been a good cycle regarding sides so don't wanna mess up the last stint


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, I've not been strict with diet either so am well happy I've keot the fat to a minimum
> 
> I have a full vial of tren e left so if I stick at 400mg 5 weeks. Can't see me changing it as I don't want any sides. Apart from bloat it's been a good cycle regarding sides so don't wanna mess up the last stint


 Still gaining weight you don't need to change it, add something in if you start stalling or just up your cals, what cals you on now?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Still gaining weight you don't need to change it, add something in if you start stalling or just up your cals, what cals you on now?


 I've added in t3 at 37.5mcg to see if it helps with bloat!

not got a clue what cals I'm on mate I just add as I go. Mon-fri give or take 50-100cals is

2 full eggs, 2 whites scrambled

a cooffee/mocha

2 bananas + 1 apple

2 scoops of whey, 50g crunchy nut cornflakes

A coffee when I get to work

1 pot of instant oats

2 crumpets with marmite and reeses choc/peanut butter spread + protein bar

200g lean meat, 75g dry carbs mixed veg and a sauce

200g yoghurt 50g crunchy nut cornflakes

200g chicken in 2 thins with sauce

6 biscuits with a mocha

200g lean meat, 75g dry carbs, mixed veg

2 scoops chocolate whey, 50g peanut butter, 20g raisins

f**k knows what that adds up to but that is roughly what I eat atm mon to fri weekends more slack but more s**t dirty food.

Have room for more if I start losing weight being on t3


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking good mate :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Nice one, glad to here you're over illness
> 
> yeah mate get on the bulk. This is the first proper bulk I've done. I always start one, book a holiday and end up cutting so spinning my wheels do to speak. All out til xmas and 24lbs up so far.


 Whats the end aim/weight bud ??

Yeah holidays are great though hahahaha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Whats the end aim/weight bud ??
> 
> Yeah holidays are great though hahahaha


 I'm not really sure mate. If I'm honest I didn't expect this cycle to be going as well as it is, regarding weight/fat added.

im just gonna keep going until I feel to big. But at the end of day if I want to be bigger and leaner next summer suppose I need to add as much mass as poss.

Litterally wveey one I'm seeing now is commenting on how big I've got


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 69 15.8 3/4

so im now the heaviest I've ever been and still have abs

had a messy weekend consuming loads of s**t food and way to much booze (probably has a little to do with the added 2lbs). Was a good weekend though. Wife's work do Friday which was a very heavy night and stayed in hotel. Saturday took the kids strawberry picking and made Eton mess when we got home. Yesterday went out on a bike ride then out for a ruby and a load more beer followed by stopping at kaspas dessert shop on the way home and got some ice cream. Ate way to much and I think it probably had a bit to do with the amount I was sweating last night and how bad my sleep was.

I have a vial of tren e left so 5 weeks today. Which will make it a 15 week cycle. Part of me as much as im enjoying the cycle and gains thinks maybe I should stop it. I'm not really suffering from sides but have heavy weekends from now until start of September. Mrs is saying my temper is getting shorter too and I'm snapping a bit more than normal. It also means that the next blast would start sooner and not run over Xmas.

Then I think f**k it it's only another five weeks and I've never gained or enjoyed a cycle as much so carry on as planned lol

after a bit of advise @G-man99 @RedStar @AestheticManlet @Deltz123 @Sparkey You know your stuff lol and @DLTBB forgot you was back. Or whoever is following and wants to chip in.

I have a wedding to go to this coming Saturday and want to look good and feel comfortable. You all know I'm suffering from bloat a bit. I will be wearing a jacket and waistcoat that I tried on again last night and it's all feeling tight.

Question is I'm still bulking obviously and want to carry on but if I was to try and drop some water weight just for Saturday how would you go about it? Was think of going low carbs from Wednesday so 3 days then on Saturday will just eat and drink everything in site?

Will be boozing all day and night Saturday


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking sick in your recent pics mate. I'm a bit out of the loop with everything at the moment so I don't want to start throwing any proper critiques or advice around right now. If you're still gaining well and the sides aren't an issue, it would be a shame to stop now though. :tongue:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Looking sick in your recent pics mate. I'm a bit out of the loop with everything at the moment so I don't want to start throwing any proper critiques or advice around right now. If you're still gaining well and the sides aren't an issue, it would be a shame to stop now though. :tongue:


 I'm gonna keep bulking mate, up until Xmas. I have no holidays booked, might go away with kids for a long weekend but won't be walking around all day every day in a pair of swim shorts so aesthetics are not a massive concern atm. Have 5 weeks left of this bulk

ive been spinning my wheels for last couple of years turning bulks into cuts so always end up around 14.6 at about 12%. Id like to be over 15 stone next summer and 10% or lower which with the way things are going should be achievable

the advise I was after was more regarding this weekend going to a wedding and the fact I get quite bad belly bloat and clothes from extra size and water are feeling extremely tight. So was thinking of maybe lowering carbs from Wednesday for 3 days to drop a bit of water + a couple of lbs so I feel slightly more comfortable. Whether this is acheiveble or worth it though, or any other ideas is what I'm after advise on


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm gonna keep bulking mate, up until Xmas. I have no holidays booked, might go away with kids for a long weekend but won't be walking around all day every day in a pair of swim shorts so aesthetics are not a massive concern atm. Have 5 weeks left of this bulk
> 
> ive been spinning my wheels for last couple of years turning bulks into cuts so always end up around 14.6 at about 12%. Id like to be over 15 stone next summer and 10% or lower which with the way things are going should be achievable
> 
> the advise I was after was more regarding this weekend going to a wedding and the fact I get quite bad belly bloat and clothes from extra size and water are feeling extremely tight. So was thinking of maybe lowering carbs from Wednesday for 3 days to drop a bit of water + a couple of lbs so I feel slightly more comfortable. Whether this is acheiveble or worth it though, or any other ideas is what I'm after advise on


 Lower food for a few days will help massively then binge on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I'm not sure what compounds you are taking bud as I've not read through your thread?

Dropping carbs will have a major effect on how much water you are holding, but the downside is you'll look flat.

You could water load and then restrict the day before, but if your going to be having a few beers that would be a terrible idea, same goes for any sort of diuretic.

Personally I'd just go, have a good time and get it out of the way.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> I'm not sure what compounds you are taking bud as I've not read through your thread?
> 
> Dropping carbs will have a major effect on how much water you are holding, but the downside is you'll look flat.
> 
> ...


 Currently on 750 test/400 tren e 75mg prov and 12.5mg mk.

So f**k the idea off and just deal with clothes feeling tight?

sorry just to add I started 37.5mg t3 last wed to see if it helped with belly bloat but it hasn't and weight is still going up so thinking of dropping it


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Currently on 750 test/400 tren e 75mg prov and 12.5mg mk.
> 
> So f**k the idea off and just deal with clothes feeling tight?


 You'll def be holding some water with the MK bud.

Tight clothes and 30 degree heat sounds awesome mate :thumb

It's really not worth messing around for just one day in my opinion, go and have a good time, get smashed and restart the following Monday.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> You'll def be holding some water with the MK bud.
> 
> Tight clothes and 30 degree heat sounds awesome mate :thumb
> 
> It's really not worth messing around for just one day in my opinion, go and have a good time, get smashed and restart the following Monday.


 Lol I know it's gonna be hell. Jacket, tie long sleeve shirt whilst on tren and 25.5lbs up. Can't wait haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd lower carbs for a day or 2 just to reduce bloat as much as you can buy can't see it making a big difference.

What about dropping the MK too??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'd lower carbs for a day or 2 just to reduce bloat as much as you can buy can't see it making a big difference.
> 
> What about dropping the MK too??


 The belly bloat I think can be sorted with lowering carbs and maybe a suppository

it was more general water and how tight my clothes are. T shirts etc aren't that bad coz they stretch but a shirt, jacket and waistcoat is a different story so was hoping 2-3 days would bring water down a tad, just enough that I don't feel I'm gonna burst out of everything lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> The belly bloat I think can be sorted with lowering carbs and maybe a suppository
> 
> it was more general water and how tight my clothes are. T shirts etc aren't that bad coz they stretch but a shirt, jacket and waistcoat is a different story so was hoping 2-3 days would bring water down a tad, just enough that I don't feel I'm gonna burst out of everything lol


 As soon as you get the chance, tie loosened, top button undone on shirt and jacket off......!!

Got a wedding myself this weekend and drinks on the Friday night. Good week to start my cycle 

Drinks next Wednesday with the lads and a mucky weekend away with a new friend  on Saturday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> As soon as you get the chance, tie loosened, top button undone on shirt and jacket off......!!
> 
> Got a wedding myself this weekend and drinks on the Friday night. Good week to start my cycle
> 
> Drinks next Wednesday with the lads and a mucky weekend away with a new friend  on Saturday


 Lol don't worry about that. As soon as I can it'll all be off lol

i know mate, these summer months are a ****er which is why I haven't run an oral

I was out Friday night and Sunday evening. I'm out this Wednesday on Work drinks then all day and night Saturday (wedding starts at 1.30). Next weekend we're at a christening, following weekend another wedding then a 40th wedding anniversary/bbq on the Sunday. It's fu**ing ridiculous basically until the 2nd week in September I'm out on the piss and are all things we can't avoid

although I do like a piss up sometimes weekends without are nice lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 70 dropped 1 1/4lbs from weekend 15.7 1/2 today

I've decided to deload. Never done one before but feel I'm in desperate need for one. I'm pushing harder every session to keep progressing but it's getting harder and I'm picking up injury's. I literally ache everywhere atm so this morning had an extra 40mins in bed, f**ked cardio off and done 12 reps on each exercise but at half the weight

feels really strange not to be pushing to failure and walking out the gym like I've hardly done anything but think it'll do me good

gonna stick at it this week then back to normal from Monday

have a good day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Also I'm getting bad pip all of a sudden but it's 4 days after pinning which is strange. It's been the same last 2 shots

my last felt shot arm went red 4 days after on bicep and swelled a little now getting it on the other arm. Pinned Thursday


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> Also I'm getting bad pip all of a sudden but it's 4 days after pinning which is strange. It's been the same last 2 shots
> 
> my last felt shot arm went red 4 days after on bicep and swelled a little now getting it on the other arm. Pinned Thursday


 It a new bottle since the pip mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> It a new bottle since the pip mate?


 No mate I only opened new vials last night so was back end of what I've been using.

Can only put it down to more test e 300 or I've done 2 bad shots. I'm now pinning 1.2ml test 300

last night was in the quads, feels fine today but as said it's been about 4 days after I've started to get it bad so will shall see over coming days

my left delt is killing me today though, good job I'm on a deload now lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> No mate I only opened new vials last night so was back end of what I've been using.
> 
> Can only put it down to more test e 300 or I've done 2 bad shots. I'm now pinning 1.2ml test 300
> 
> ...


 I only pin in quads for that reason, start getting pip in delts f**ks up any upper body training.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I only pin in quads for that reason, start getting pip in delts f**ks up any upper body training.


 I hate quads, to many nerves to hit. my arse seems to give bad pip too and bruises. Delts are normally fine but not this past week


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@herc thread got deleted so will reply here

appreciated the deload this morning, badly need one. Just felt strange not lifting to full potential and leaving the gym not burnt out lol

my current routine which I've been on since Feb/March time and has worked very well is push/pull/legs+abs 6 days a week with Sunday's off

I start on 12 reps, 3 sets on each exercise last set on each exercise amrap. Next session is 10 reps, then 8, then 6, then back to 12. If I achieved the 12 reps on each set weight goes up so what I was lifting for 10 reps now become 12, 8 reps become 10 and so on (have done so far on every compound movement cycle)

As said it's been going well but the stronger I'm getting the harder it's getting and I'm pushing that little bit more to keep progressing.

Im worried that as I get to the heavier lifts (6 reps) I'm gonna end up with a bad injury. I've torn my right forearm slightly from saturdays pull session and have bad pip in my left delt so am struggling atm and think the deload is defo needed

another problem is I struggle with days off/rest days. I know I need them but am so used to getting up crack of dawn and going gym. It's part of my routine now and hate getting the train later when it's busy

i f**ked off cardio also this morning and got a slightly later train so had an extra 40mins in bed. Will keep this up until the end of the week then back to it for final 4 weeks


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Day 69 15.8 3/4
> 
> so im now the heaviest I've ever been and still have abs
> 
> ...


 I find when I feel s**t from bulking a prolonged fast can help massively. If I had my last meal on a Monday at 9 I wouldn't eat till 2ish the next day. Plenty of water and it clears me through. Helps the bloat and you'll be starving again.

Id do that and half my carbs. Or maybe just go carbs pre and post workout.

Youre not going to lose muscle doing the above.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

RedStar said:


> I find when I feel s**t from bulking a prolonged fast can help massively. If I had my last meal on a Monday at 9 I wouldn't eat till 2ish the next day. Plenty of water and it clears me through. Helps the bloat and you'll be starving again.
> 
> Id do that and half my carbs. Or maybe just go carbs pre and post workout.
> 
> Youre not going to lose muscle doing the above.


 Cheers mate think I'll go with that.

Im gonna drop carbs lowish from Thursday so 2 days out.

I'm on a deload week too so not that fussed about strength etc

just don't want to feel uncomfortable and like I'm going to explode out my clothes especially round the gut


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RedStar said:


> I find when I feel s**t from bulking a prolonged fast can help massively. If I had my last meal on a Monday at 9 I wouldn't eat till 2ish the next day. Plenty of water and it clears me through. Helps the bloat and you'll be starving again.
> 
> Id do that and half my carbs. Or maybe just go carbs pre and post workout.
> 
> Youre not going to lose muscle doing the above.


 Yeah I liked sound of that bro, when I eat well for 4 or 5 days when bulking always feel bloated as f**k and no appetite... will try this out for sure.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 71 15.7 1/2

another deload day today. Feels so strange knowing I can lift twice as much and leaving the gym like I've done f**k all

@Dr Gearhead I've decided to drop the t3 as of today. It's done nothing to help bloat which is the only reason I was taking it so rather than shut down my natural t3 completely I'd rather get out now and just carry on as I am.

Think ive just gotta except belly bloat when bulking and consuming the amount of cals I am. It's not that bad now anyway or I've just got used to it

im out for work drinks tonight, doubt I'll go mad but will have a few beers.

Still toying with the idea of dropping carbs low tomorrow and Friday as I'm deloading anyway not needing them for strength, hopefully drop a little water and belly bloat for saturdays wedding.

Then ramp it back up from Saturday as I'll be eating and drinking all day. and increase cals by another couple of hundred from Monday for the final 4 weeks of cycle


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Day 71 15.7 1/2
> 
> another deload day today. Feels so strange knowing I can lift twice as much and leaving the gym like I've done f**k all
> 
> ...


 I wonder what is causing your bloatedness. From that photo you put up on another thread a little while ago it seemed really quite bad.

Maybe you've become intolerant to something you've been eating and it's not AAS related?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> I wonder what is causing your bloatedness. From that photo you put up on another thread a little while ago it seemed really quite bad.
> 
> Maybe you've become intolerant to something you've been eating and it's not AAS related?


 From reading through loads of threads on different forums I think it's more to do with the tren mate and how many cals im consuming. There's quite a few threads with people running tren on a bulk with the same issue.

Tbh it isn't as bad as it was but my belly still sticks out quite a bit.

Im not eating anything I wasn't beforehand so don't think it's an intolerance. 4.5 weeks left of cycle so we'll see what happens after.

Could have a little to do with the mk maybe?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> From reading through loads of threads on different forums I think it's more to do with the tren mate and how many cals im consuming. There's quite a few threads with people running tren on a bulk with the same issue.
> 
> Tbh it isn't as bad as it was but my belly still sticks out quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 I know MK can make you retain more water. Unsure on the bloating though. Could be a possibility.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I've ordered some glutamine as I've read Tren can strip the glutamine lining from your stomach. I'll let you know how I get on. I've ordered peptides though and think I should've just gone for regular L


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I've ordered some glutamine as I've read Tren can strip the glutamine lining from your stomach. I'll let you know how I get on. I've ordered peptides though and think I should've just gone for regular L


 Yeah a few have said about glutamine but I've tried so many things now and nothing has helped I'm just gonna ride it out as only 4.5 weeks left anyway

keep me informed though :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 72 weight 15.9 1/4

went out for a few beers after work last night and dropped t3 yesterday. Gained another 1 3/4 of fu**ing water not what I wanted tbh with a wedding on Saturday.

I done my last deload session this morning (legs+abs) and had my usual meals with same amount of carbs but from this afternoon I'm gonna drop most of my carbs out for rest of today and tomorrow then go all out Saturday. Hopefully should shift a little water and feel a bit more comfortable


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Day 72 weight 15.9 1/4
> 
> went out for a few beers after work last night and dropped t3 yesterday. Gained another 1 3/4 of fu**ing water not what I wanted tbh with a wedding on Saturday.
> 
> I done my last deload session this morning (legs+abs) and had my usual meals with same amount of carbs but from this afternoon I'm gonna drop most of my carbs out for rest of today and tomorrow then go all out Saturday. Hopefully should shift a little water and feel a bit more comfortable


 Is it the best idea to drop the T3 before the big binge??

I would of upped it to be honest and then stop next week and control your food for a good few days


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Is it the best idea to drop the T3 before the big binge??
> 
> I would of upped it to be honest and then stop next week and control your food for a good few days


 I only took it for 6 day. 1 day at 50mcg then 37.5 so didn't think it would've had much impact?

I also wanna up the cals on Monday for final 4 weeks

you think that was a bad idea then?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I only took it for 6 day. 1 day at 50mcg then 37.5 so didn't think it would've had much impact?
> 
> I also wanna up the cals on Monday for final 4 weeks
> 
> you think that was a bad idea then?


 Possibly drop it down to 12.5mcg. Unsure how quick it slows natural thyroid production so possibly it won't have any affect.

I'm pumping in the calories again now, it's great


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Possibly drop it down to 12.5mcg. Unsure how quick it slows natural thyroid production so possibly it won't have any affect.
> 
> I'm pumping in the calories again now, it's great


 I'll see how I am tomorrow as I lowered cals today anyway and will lower more tomorrow. Don't really wanna keep taking it if I'm honest. Hopefully I'll be fine

good aint it. Such a good feeling going gym feeling pumped and knowing you're gonna get stronger each time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rest day today

woke up 15.5 1/4 somlost 4lbs of water from yesterday. @G-man99

I cut out carbs from after lunch and dropped a few other bits Probably between 1-1.5k cals less

am happy with that and will do the same today


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Rest day today
> 
> woke up 15.5 1/4 somlost 4lbs of water from yesterday. @G-man99
> 
> ...


 Sounds good mate. Few days will make zero difference to the big picture.

Will be good to give the body a break too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy poxy Monday

day 76 weight 15.9 1/4

so Saturday was at a wedding and drank for 12 hours solid, beer, wine, shorts, you name I drank it. Ate everything in site too. Was a good but long day

we stayed in a premier inn and had no bloody air con. Room was like a sauna and where I'd drank so much I was literally up every 20mins or so for a water where my mouth was so dry I couldn't swallow

following that I felt like a bag of s**t yesterday and ate a day of s**t food too, including a fry up, burger for lunch, kebab for dinner and ice cream. None of it made me feel any better though.

Last night was a lot cooler but it f**ked me a bit. I woke up wrapped in the covers but was soaked like I'd had a bucket of water pored on me. Should've gone back to sleep but as id deloaded all last week and had weekend off I decided I'd best go.

Even though I could barely open my eyes I had an ok session. It was a 10 rep sesh. I kept weight the same as last 10 rep session but on the compounds I got a couple of extra reps so was happy considering how tired I am

gonna probably bump up the cals by an extra 200-300 over the next 5 days and try to push for 16st by the end of cycle. They'll come from biscuits with one of my coffees. Nice and easy to get down me

have a good day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 80

15 9 1/4

dropped mk as of today. I upped it by a cap on Monday (12.5mg) and my belly bloat and farting has got a lot worse as the weeks gone on so mk could be the cause. Soon find out I suppose

lifts stillgoing up slightly, the deload done me good although sort of had enough now, keep thinking about finishing up early. Jab day comes and I carry on lol. 3 weeks left!

have a good weekend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've ended up tearing my bicep so looks like my cycle is ending much earlier than anticipated.

Last jab today then see what happens over the next few weeks. Got an MRI scan next week to see what's going on and what to do next with it :angry:

Enjoy your weekend mate. Quiet one this week??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've ended up tearing my bicep so looks like my cycle is ending much earlier than anticipated.
> 
> Last jab today then see what happens over the next few weeks. Got an MRI scan next week to see what's going on and what to do next with it :angry:
> 
> Enjoy your weekend mate. Quiet one this week??


 No way, you've only just jump back on too? Is it bad then, can't work round it or go easy?

Ive got a christening to go to tomorrow so will defo have a few beers but work Sunday morning so won't go crazy. Next 3 weekends after are gonna be heavy though so kind of glad it's an easier one. Still recovering from last weekend lol.

bit tired of being on now, have enjoyed the gains and has defo been one of my more successful cycles but I'm feeling it now and need to start feeling normal again. Only 3 more weeks but don't know whether to carry on, throw the towel in or up dose so it's only 2 weeks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> No way, you've only just jump back on too? Is it bad then, can't work round it or go easy?
> 
> Ive got a christening to go to tomorrow so will defo have a few beers but work Sunday morning so won't go crazy. Next 3 weekends after are gonna be heavy though so kind of glad it's an easier one. Still recovering from last weekend lol.
> 
> bit tired of being on now, have enjoyed the gains and has defo been one of my more successful cycles but I'm feeling it now and need to start feeling normal again. Only 3 more weeks but don't know whether to carry on, throw the towel in or up dose so it's only 2 weeks


 Doctor warned me I could do permanent damage doing any type of training for a good while. Hopefully next week will give me some more info.

Was a few quiet beers which escalated quickly after we bumped into some mates having pre Ibiza drinks (and sniffs!)

Quick arm wrestle later and pop it went.

Out this afternoon for a few beers and then stopping over in Liverpool tomorrow with a new lady friend.

Not very flexible right now though as I also strained my shoulder on the other side from also arm wrestling. I'm in bits today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Doctor warned me I could do permanent damage doing any type of training for a good while. Hopefully next week will give me some more info.
> 
> Was a few quiet beers which escalated quickly after we bumped into some mates having pre Ibiza drinks (and sniffs!)
> 
> ...


 f**k me mae that looks bad.

I won't arm wrestle for that very reason. The amount of times I've had people ask me when you're on the piss who fancy there chances but I always say no as I've seen so many injury's from them. Doubt you'll be doing them from now on lol

well I hope the weekend goes well for you. Although there'll be no throwing her about so I hope you have good hip movements :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> f**k me mae that looks bad.
> 
> I won't arm wrestle for that very reason. The amount of times I've had people ask me when you're on the piss who fancy there chances but I always say no as I've seen so many injury's from them. Doubt you'll be doing them from now on lol
> 
> well I hope the weekend goes well for you. Although there'll be no throwing her about so I hope you have good hip movements :lol:


 I have pre warned her that my flexibly has been compromised.

Got 20mg pharma Cialis to pop as well to make sure all goes well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I have pre warned her that my flexibly has been compromised.
> 
> Got 20mg pharma Cialis to pop as well to make sure all goes well
> 
> ...


 Looks like you're in for a good night my man!

Enjoy and make sure you perform and report back :thumb


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Looks like you're in for a good night my man!
> 
> Enjoy and make sure you perform and report back :thumb


 One blowie done with the promise of filth later after a few gins :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> One blowie done with the promise of filth later after a few gins :thumb


 Get in!

Sounds like the perfect night. Just don't get that drunk you forget you've got a f**ked arm :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Get in!
> 
> Sounds like the perfect night. Just don't get that drunk you forget you've got a f**ked arm :lol:


 The boy done well :thumb

Did manage to hurt my arms though, wasn't until we'd finished that I realised and was then in bits for 45 mins or so until painkillers kicked in

Had another bash this morning but was more aware


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> The boy done well :thumb
> 
> Did manage to hurt my arms though, wasn't until we'd finished that I realised and was then in bits for 45 mins or so until painkillers kicked in
> 
> Had another bash this morning but was more aware


 fu**ing the arm was a given lol. After a few beers and the Need and want to perform was always going to take over

glad it was a good night :thumb


----------

